# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  درصدهای مورد نیاز و ساده برای یه رتبه عالی تو سه ماه باقی مونده تا کنکور

## ah.at

*سلام ...

**این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم که دوستان بدونن تو این زمان باقی مونده چه درصدایی میتونن بزنن ...
**و چه مباحثی رو وسه این درصدا بخونن تا یه رتبه عالی تو زمان باقی مونده تا کنکور سراسری بیارن ...
**خدمت شما دوستای گلم ...**

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...


ادبیات :

درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی : 52% = 13 سوال

لغت : 3 تست

 املا : 2 تست

آرایه : 3 تست

تاریخ ادبیات : 3 تست

زبان فارسی : 5 تست

 قرابت معنایی : 9 تست


خب شما کافیه که 3 تا لغت - 2 تا تاریخ ادبیات - 2 تا آرایه - 3 تا زبان فارسی - و 3 تا هم قرابت بزنین . به همین راحتی میشه به 13 سوال که معادله 52% هستش جواب بدین ...

توجه : تازه همیشه از 2 تا تست املا یکیش مثل آب خوردنه و تک کلمه ای میارن و میگن که املای کدوم گزینه درست یا غلطه . اکثر بچه ها چون سوال اول املا سخته دومی رو به بهانه سخت بودن حتی نگاه هم نمیکنن .

**تست نمونه سراسری سال 93 تجربی :**



__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

عربی :



درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 52% = 13 تست

ترجمه : 6 تست

تعریب : 2 تست 

درک مطلب : 4 تست 

تشکیل : 2 تست 

تحلیل صرفی : 3 تست 

قواعد : 8 تست


خب کافیه که شما 4تا ترجمه و تعریب - 2 تا درک مطلب و تشکیل ( از 6 تست ) - 2تا تحلیل صرفی - 5 تا قواعد بزنی

از قواعد فقط 5 تست از مباحث آسون سوم میارن پس کار خیلی راحتیه .



__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _



دین و زندگی :


درصد لازم وسه ی یه رتبه عالی: 68% = 17 تست


دوم= 9 تست 

سوم= 9 تست 

پیش= 7 تست

کافیه شما 6 تا از دوم - 6 تا از سوم - و 5 تا از پیش بزنید . میشه 68%

توجه: پیش1 فوق العاده مهمه . اکثر مواقع از 7 تا سوال پیش ، 6 تاش از پیش1 یعنی درس 1 تا 6 میاد .


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

زبان :



درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 48% = 12 تست


گرامر : 4 تست

لغت : 8 تست

کلوز : 5 تست

ریدینگ : 8 تست



کافیه شما 3 تا گرامر - 6 تا لغت - و 3 تا از کلوز و ریدینگ ( از 13 تست ) بزنید .



توجه:یکی از سوالای کلوز مربوط به گرامر میشه و ربطی به متن کلوز و معنی کردن و این جور چیزا نداره . در واقع توی کنکور 5 تست از گرامر میاد .



توجه:کلوز همش لغته اصا . و دیگه این که توی هر ریدینگ یه سوال لغت که معمولا مترادف یه لغتی رو میخان میارن . پس اینجا هم کار خیلی آسون شد .


خب این چه معنی ای میده؟؟؟؟؟؟

ینی اینکه لغت خیییییییییییلیییییییییییی  ی مهمه ...

فقط کافیه که دامنه لغتتون خوب باشه به راحتی به 15 ( اگه لغتتون عالی باشه و 10 تای لغت و 4 تا کلوز و 1 دونه تست لغت درک مطلب ) سوال میتونید جواب بدین ...


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

زمین شناسی :

اگه خاستید بخونید ...

من میگم روزی 5 صفحه از زمین رو بخونید ( اگه میخاید کتابو بخونید ) . خیلی خیلی کار راحتیه .

ولی اگه مثلا مثه من یه کتاب کم حجمی مثه هفت چیز رو دارین شبی 3 صفحه ازش رو بخونید و اصلا هم وقت گیر نیست ...

البته بعد از فروردین


درصد لازک برای یه رتبه عالی:48% = 12 تست


بودجه بندیش هم اینطوریه که میانگین هر فصلش یه تست داره .

کتاب درسی + تست خیلی سبز . به راحتی میتونین به درصدای خوبی هم برسین به امید خدا .

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

ریاضی :


درصد لازم وسه یه رتبه عالی: 36% = 11 تست



بودجه بندی :

مشتق و کاربرد مشتق : 6 تست

هندسه : 4 تست 

حد و پیوستگی و مجانب : 3 تست 

تابع : 3 تست 

آمار : 2 تست 

احتمال : 2 تست

انتگرال : 2 تست 

هندسه مختصاتی و منحنی های درجه دوم : 2 تست 

مثلثات : 2 تست 

لگاریتم : 1 تست 

ماتریس : 1 تست

دنباله و تصاعد : 1 تست 

معادله و نامعادله : 1 تست 

آنالیز : معمولا سوال ازش نمیاد
این هم از بودجه بندی .

..................................................  ..................................................  ........................

خب وسه 30 درصد زدن 

آنالیز و احتمال : 2 تست

آمار : 2 تست

لگاریتم : 1 تست

ماتریس : 1 تست

حد ، پیوستگی و مجانب : 3 تست --- یه راااحتی میشه 2 تست ازش رو زد ...

مشتق و کاربرد مشتق : 5 تست ---- به راحتی 2 تستشو میشه زد یا دیگه تو بدترین حالت نهاااایتا 1 تستشو میشه زد .

هندسه هم به نظرم میشه یه تستشو که از فصل اول میاد میشه زد .

البته یه خورده هم مثلثات لازمه وسه حدو مشتقو اینا ... نیازی نیس مثلثات مسسسسللللللط باشین همون مبانی اولیشو بعلاوه چنتا فرمولو بدونین کافیه ...

خب اینا شدن 10 الی 11 تا تست ...

که دیگه تو بدترین حالت که دانش آموز بخونه 9 تا شو میزنه که میشه 30 درصد .

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

زیست شناسی :

درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 50% = 25 تست

واقعا نمیشه یه بودجه بندی دقیقی از زیست شناسی انجام داد . البته میشه هاااااا نه که نشه ولی اصلا ثابت نیست .
ولی کلی بخایم بگیم :

دوم: 12 تست

سوم: 19 تست

پیش: 19 تست

..................................................  ..................................................  .........

ژنتیک : 7 تا 8 تست = 15% 

گیاهی : 10 تست = 20% 

دستگاه های بدن انسان ( همون بدن انسان ): 12 تست = 24% 

زیست جانوری : 10 تست = 20%

سه فصل آخر پیش : 9 تا 10 تست = 19%

..................................................  ..................................................  ............................................

اینم از بودجه بندی و تقسیم بندی زیست .
اگه خاستین چیزی رو از زیست حذف کنین باکس ژنتیک رو که توی تاپیک برنامه ریزی شما نوشتم و لینکش رو هم بهتون دادم رو حذف کنید .

و اگه باز هم خاستین که بیشتر حذف کنین چون که بیشتر بچه ها خیلی خوب نمیتونن با میحث گیاهی ارتباط برقرار کنن ... همون گیاهی رو حذف کنین


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

فیزیک :


درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 40% = 12 تست


بوجه بندی :

آشنایی با فیزیک اتمی= 3 تست 

نور و هندسی = 3 تست 

گرما و قانون گازها= 3 تست 

حرکت شناسی = 3 تست 

مدار الکتریکی = 3 تست

خازن و الکتریسیته ساکن= 2 تست 

موج های نوسانی= 2 تست 

موج های مکانیکی = 2 تست 

دینامیک = 2 تست 

مغناطیس و القای مغناطیس= 2 تست

موج های صوتی = 1 تست 

امواج الکترو مغناطیس= 1 تست 

آشنایی با ساختار هسته= 1 تست 

فشار و ویژگی های ماده= 1 تست 

کار و انرژی = 1 تست

اندازه گیری و بردار= 1 - 0 تستوژدانن یه نگا به این بودجه بندی بندازین ؛ ینی واقعا نمیشه 12 تست ازش درآورد؟؟؟؟
نه وژدانن نمیشه؟؟؟؟

خب این از بودجه بندی .


..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................

خب وسه 30% زدن ...



پیش 2 : 6 تست

نور و هندسی : 3 تست

الکتریسیته ساکن : 2 تست

گرما و قانون گازها : 3 تست

جریان الکتریکی : 3 تست

اینا خودشون میشن 17 تست ...

ینی چیزی حدود 56%

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

شیمی :

درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 51% = 18 تست


بودجه بندی :

ساختار اتم : 2 تست 

جدول تناوبی : 2 تست 

پیوند های یونی : 2 تست 

پیوند های کووالانسی : 3 تست 

کربن و مواد آلی : 2 تست
استو کیومتری : 4 تست 

ترمودینامیک : 4 تست 

محلول ها : 4 تست 

سینتیک : 3 تست 

تعادل های شیمیایی : 2 تست
اسید ها و باز ها : 3 تست 

الکتوشیمی : 4 تست


اگه خاستین چیزی از شیمی حذف کنین به نظرم محلول ها اسید و باز و الکترو شیمی رو حذف کنین .

خب ببینید شما با این کارتون میتونید مطالب کمتری رو تو زمان بیشتری بخونید و این یعنی سود کردن ...

ببینم چیکار میکنید ...

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

ایشالا که همتون موفقو سر بلند باشید ...

*

----------


## shima1372

دمت گرم

----------


## Bengisu

مثل هميشه عاليه :-)

----------


## asalshah

تو دوراهی موندم زمین رو بزنم تو کنکور یانه.....واسه اینکه وقت اضافه بیارم نمیزنمش..کارم درسته؟یه سوال دیگه واسه قبولی دارو حتما باید زمین رو جواب بدی؟؟

----------


## afshar

> *سلام ...
> 
> این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم که دوستان بدونن تو این زمان باقی مونده چه درصدایی میتونن بزنن ...و چه مباحثی رو وسه این درصدا بخونن تا یه رتبه عالی تو زمان باقی مونده تا کنکور سراسری بیارن ...خدمت شما دوستای گلم ...
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...
> 
> 
> ادبیات :
> 
> ...





این سلک نگاه به کنکور از الان خیلی خوبه و جواب میده 
اینکه بجای کلیات کار بیایم تمرکز کنیم رو بخش های خص و فقط همان ها بخوانیم و از همان ها جواب بگیریم 

ارزش گذاری فصل های مختلف کنکور از نظر سادگی و تست خیزی 
 ارتباط ها و پیش نیازهای کنکور 

در همایش های 3 گانه باکس بندی کامل توضیح دادم برای بچه هایی که می خواهند شروع کنند 

برنامه ریزی موفقیت کنکور از بهمن

----------


## sahar.parnia

عالی بود مرسی
همین دیشب داشتم دنبال بودجه بندی فیزیک میگشتم آخه فیزیکم خیلی داغونه ممنون

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

خیلی مچکرم این درصدا برای چه محدوده رتبه ای هستش? با معدل یا بی معدل?

----------


## nzn

خوب و مفید مثل همیشه
ممنون داداش

----------


## Mohands mm

*خیلی خوب بود میشهواسه ریاضی هم بذاری؟اگه از جایی گرفتی لینکشو بذار خودم میرم ریاضی شو میبینم*

----------


## mahdi100

*همیشه عالی هستی*

----------


## mehdi76

ممنون عالی بود :Y (518):

----------


## Nima1220

توپپپپپپ بود مرسی از شما. فقط دوستان تو فیزیک بجای جریان میتونید مغناطیس و القا رو بخونید که آسونتره و میشه زد تستاشو. جریان سخت ترین درس سال سومه

----------


## sis413

عاااااالی بود
فقط فکرنکنم امسال ماتریس سوال بیاد اخه دوساله سوال میدن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## tear_goddess

عالی بود
فقط برای چه رتبه ای هست ؟!!! :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> خیلی مچکرم این درصدا برای چه محدوده رتبه ای هستش? با معدل یا بی معدل?


کسی نمیدونهههههههه؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

*ای پسر، لطف نمودی، قدحت پر می باد 

که به تدبیر تو تشویش کنکور آخر شد ...*

----------


## zahra.2015

*عالی مثل همیشه
اما ب قول بچه ها برای چ رتبه ای؟
فشارو قانون گرما و گاز ها سخت نیس؟*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.Goodarzi


خیلی مچکرم این درصدا برای چه محدوده رتبه ای هستش? با معدل یا بی معدل?







 نوشته اصلی توسط e.z1376


عالی بود
فقط برای چه رتبه ای هست ؟!!!







 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.Goodarzi


کسی نمیدونهههههههه؟







 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.2015


عالی مثل همیشه
اما ب قول بچه ها برای چ رتبه ای؟
فشارو قانون گرما و گاز ها سخت نیس؟



این درصدا ...

ادبیات : 52%

عربی : 52%

دینی : 68%

زبان : 48%

ریاضی : 30%

زیست : 50%

فیززیک : 40%

شیمی : 51%


حدود رتبه ....

منطقه 1 : 2000 تا 3000

منطقه 2 : 3000 تا 4000

منطقه 3 : 1000 تا 2000*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra.2015


عالی مثل همیشه
اما ب قول بچه ها برای چ رتبه ای؟
فشارو قانون گرما و گاز ها سخت نیس؟



نه زیاد سخت نیست بیشتر محاسباتیه تا سخت باشه ...
یه چیزی مثه آمار تو ریاضیه ...*

----------


## Nastaran74

خیییییلی موووچکر عاالی

----------


## magicboy

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


کجای کاری داداش با این درصدا تو منطقه 3 500 میشی نه 2000
البه به شرط زمین 30 و عدم تاثیر معدل

----------


## rezagmi

> *سلام ...
> 
> **این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم که دوستان بدونن تو این زمان باقی مونده چه درصدایی میتونن بزنن ...
> **و چه مباحثی رو وسه این درصدا بخونن تا یه رتبه عالی تو زمان باقی مونده تا کنکور سراسری بیارن ...
> **خدمت شما دوستای گلم ...**
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...
> 
> 
> ...


عجب :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ali1375-0016

میشه بگین تو رشته ریاضی تو منطقه3   واسه رتبه 100 تا 200    ریاضی باید چند   زد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *سلام ...
> 
> *
> 
> *این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم که دوستان بدونن تو این زمان باقی مونده چه درصدایی میتونن بزنن ...
> **و چه مباحثی رو وسه این درصدا بخونن تا یه رتبه عالی تو زمان باقی مونده تا کنکور سراسری بیارن ...
> **خدمت شما دوستای گلم ...**
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...
> ...


دوستان اگه میخواید پست های طولانی رو نقل بگیرید ، قسمتی از پست رو مخفی کنید

----------


## _AHMADreza_

من ادبیات و زبان در جد صفرم چیکار کنم بتونم 20 تا 30 بزنم ؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> میشه بگین تو رشته ریاضی تو منطقه3   واسه رتبه 100 تا 200    ریاضی باید چند   زد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ورود | گزینه دو

----------


## ali1375-0016

> ورود | گزینه دو


اخه کارنامه های سال 94 با تایر معدله ولی 95 که معدل تاثیر نداره.کارنامه بی تاثیر معدل میخام.

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> اخه کارنامه های سال 94 با تایر معدله ولی 95 که معدل تاثیر نداره.کارنامه بی تاثیر معدل میخام.



هنوز معلوم نیست شاید تاثیر بدن برای امسالم متاسفانه...

----------


## Amin97

دوستان به نظرتون من به جای موج های مکانیکی و صوتی و الکترو . دو فصل اکتریسیته ساکن و جریان الکتریکی رو بخونم بهتر نیس چون از این دو فصل جمعا 5 تست میاد  :Yahoo (21): 
آخه تا حدودی خودمم تو سال سوم فیزیک و پکوندن هر چند الان چیز زیادی یادم نیست  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mr.mTf

مرسی بابت زحمتی که کشیدی ولی رک و پوست کنده برخلاف چیزی که تو تیتر گفتی رسیدن به اینا بسیار سخته....مخصوصا تو زیست
اینو صرفا میگم که بدونید که فقط با سرعت بالا و تایم مطالعه زیاد تو بانه روز اینکارا انجام پذیره و لاغیر

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اخه کارنامه های سال 94 با تایر معدله ولی 95 که معدل تاثیر نداره.کارنامه بی تاثیر معدل میخام.


درسته
انشالا که تاثیر نمیدن یا مثبت میشه
بهتره از کانون استفاده کنید که بدون تاثیر معدله

کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> دوستان به نظرتون من به جای موج های مکانیکی و صوتی و الکترو . دو فصل اکتریسیته ساکن و جریان الکتریکی رو بخونم بهتر نیس چون از این دو فصل جمعا 5 تست میاد 
> آخه تا حدودی خودمم تو سال سوم فیزیک و پکوندن هر چند الان چیز زیادی یادم نیست


موج و صوت و الکترو واقعا درسای راحتین ... حتما بخونشون
دو درس اول سال سوم رو هم اگه وقت کردی بخون ... از 5 تا سوال میشه راحت 2 تا 3 سوال رو زد که خیلی تاثیر داره

----------


## fafa.Mmr

فایل پیوست 52861

----------


## BacheMosbat

> من ادبیات و زبان در جد صفرم چیکار کنم بتونم 20 تا 30 بزنم ؟


ادبیات قرابت و تاریخ ادبیات کار کن

----------


## amoo

اقا من فیزیک 0 ام به نظرت اینایی که گفتی رو میتونم بخونم ؟ 
تازه کلاس جمع بندی نادری نژاد ثبت نام کردم که 15 اردیبهشت شروع میشه چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## laleh74

> من ادبیات و زبان در جد صفرم چیکار کنم بتونم 20 تا 30 بزنم ؟


مثل من باش :Yahoo (4): 

ادبیات فقط لغات و قرابت بخون.(اگه قرابت بلد نیستی کتاب هامون سبطی رو بگیر همه چیو توضیح داده اما اگه بلدی فقط گاج موضوعی رو بخون).

زبان هم فقط لغاتو -.-

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


من ادبیات و زبان در جد صفرم چیکار کنم بتونم 20 تا 30 بزنم ؟ 



حتما ادبیات و زبان انگلیسی رو هر کدوم روزی 40 دقیقه بخونید . مجموعا 80 دقیه . من خودم ساعتای آخر درسم ینی 2 ساعت 
پایانی رو به این دو کتاب بعلاوه زیست اختصاص میدم ؛ که زیست رو جلوتر توضیح میدم که تو اون 40 دقیقه چیکار کنی ...
که مجموعا این سه تا 40 دقیقه میشن 2 ساعت ...
اگه هر شب این دو درس رو بخونید دیگه از این بابت هیچ مشکلی ندارید . پس مشکل دو درستون حل میشه .

به نظر من وسه ادبیات :
8 تا 10 جلسه رو بزارید برا آرایه
بعدش 20 تا 30 جلسه رو بزارید برا قرابت 
ینی دیگه تو اینا مسسسسسسسسسسسلطططططططططط شید ... تمووومشون کنید .... ببندینشون تو این تایم زیادی که در احتیارشون میزارید ...
بعدش یک شب در میان تاریخ ادبیات و زبان فرسی بخونید ... البته همزمان زدن چنتا تست از مباحث گذشته وسه مرور رو فراموش نکنید ...
میمونه لغت و املا ...
خب همزمان که هرشب دارید این مراحل رو طی میکنید یه ربعشم وقت بزارید برا لغت و املا و البته یه کار خیییییییلییییی بهتری هم میشه کرد ... هم وسه لغات ادبیات و هم وسه زبان .... اونم اینه که مابین دروستون لغت بخونید ... مثلا سر ظهری دارید استرحت میکنید یه 10 دقیقه لغت ادبیات یا زبان بخونید ... یا عصری مثلا 10 دقیقه این کارو بکنید یا مثلا 10 دقیقه آخر شب که دیگه میخاید بخابید لغت بخونید ...
اگه این کارو کنید میشه هر روز حد اقل 30 - 40 دقیقه لغت ادبیات و 30 - 40 دقیقه لغت زبان خوند و این میدونید که چقد کمک قرابت معنایی برا ادبیاتتون و لغات و کلوز تست برا زبانتون میکنه ....
بیییییییی نظییییییییییرررررر نتیجه میده ...
من خودم همین کارو میکنم ....

در ضمن هرشب یه متن ریدینگ بعلاوه یه کلوز تست رو حل کن ...
وسه گرامر هم باید بگم که زمان خوندنش اصلا مهم نیس ... اینکه اول بخونی یا موازی بخونی و یا اینکه آخر بخونی هیچ فرقی نداره ...

هیچی دیگه پاااااااااااااااااااایه و اساااااااااااااااااس زبان کنکور کاملا بر عکس عربیه . یعنی چییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

یعنی اینکه تمام زبان کنکور بر پاییه لغت و معنی قرار گرفته .

به خاطر همین میخام برنامه اختصاصی زبان دکتر شهاب اناری رو که رایگان روی وبلاگش گذاشته اینجا بزارم .

منتها قبلش باید یه چیزی بگم ؛ اونم اینه که اگه زبانتون ضعیفه لازم نیست که 9 جلسه ی اول برنامه رو طبق برنامه برین . البته حتی اگه زبانتون هم قویه باز من توصیه نمیکنم این کار رو .

به همین خاطر پیشنهاد میکنم 9 جلسه اول برنامه دکتر شهاب اناری رو به 30 جلسه تبدیل کنید بعد دوباره همراه با برنامه دکتر شهاب اناری پیش برید .

یه نکته رو هم بگم که برای دانلود این برنامه باید آدرس ایمیلتون رو حتما وارد کنید .

لینک :https://shahab.sendlane.com/view/shi...omi-konkoor-95*

----------


## laleh74

@ah.at
توی شیمی با حذف کردن محلول موافقم اما به نظرت اسید و باز از الکتروشیمی سختتر نیس؟؟همه اینو میگن...

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin97


دوستان به نظرتون من به جای موج های مکانیکی و صوتی و الکترو . دو فصل اکتریسیته ساکن و جریان الکتریکی رو بخونم بهتر نیس چون از این دو فصل جمعا 5 تست میاد 
آخه تا حدودی خودمم تو سال سوم فیزیک و پکوندن هر چند الان چیز زیادی یادم نیست 



آره فکر خوبیه میشه این کارم کرد ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf


مرسی بابت زحمتی که کشیدی ولی رک و پوست کنده برخلاف چیزی که تو تیتر گفتی رسیدن به اینا بسیار سخته....مخصوصا تو زیست
اینو صرفا میگم که بدونید که فقط با سرعت بالا و تایم مطالعه زیاد تو بانه روز اینکارا انجام پذیره و لاغیر



مخالفم ...
چون طرف گیاهی رو با ژنتیکو حذف میکنه ...
میدونی چقققققققققد از بار درسیش کم میشههههه؟؟؟؟؟
تازه اونو تو یه بازه زمانی یککککککککککک ماااااااااااااههههههههههه  هههههه میخونههههههه
میدونی این زمان وسه این حجم از درس چقققققققققققققققققققققد زییییییییییییاااااااااااا  ااااااددددددددددددددددددد  ددهههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amoo


اقا من فیزیک 0 ام به نظرت اینایی که گفتی رو میتونم بخونم ؟ 
تازه کلاس جمع بندی نادری نژاد ثبت نام کردم که 15 اردیبهشت شروع میشه چیکار کنم ؟



اتفاقا اینایی که گفتم نیازی به هیییییییییییییییییییچ پیش نیازی ندارن ...
همینا رو بخون کافین ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


@ah.at
توی شیمی با حذف کردن محلول موافقم اما به نظرت اسید و باز از الکتروشیمی سختتر نیس؟؟همه اینو میگن...



سلام لاله خانم ...
والا وسه من که چه اسید و باز و چه الکتروشیمی جزء آسونترین فصلا هستن وسم ...
حالا درجه سختی بستگی به خود شخص داره ...
من به شخصه با مسائل محلول ها مشکل دارم ... ینی هیییچ جوره باهاشون ارتباط برقرار نمیکنم ... مخصوصا با اون روش مسخره ی تناسب ...

خب منم از بین اسید و باز و الکترو شیمی خب هر دو رو گفتم دیگهههههه که حذف شن خب ...

بولی در کل باید بگم که اسید و باز از الکتروشیمی یه لول بالاتره ...*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> مثل من باش
> 
> ادبیات فقط لغات و قرابت بخون.(اگه قرابت بلد نیستی کتاب هامون سبطی رو بگیر همه چیو توضیح داده اما اگه بلدی فقط گاج موضوعی رو بخون).
> 
> زبان هم فقط لغاتو -.-


خیلی از چیزیای حفظی خوشم نمیاد مثل لغت و املا... تو قرابت استعداد ندارم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> @ah.at
> توی شیمی با حذف کردن محلول موافقم اما به نظرت اسید و باز از الکتروشیمی سختتر نیس؟؟همه اینو میگن...



اسید و باز از محلولم سخت تره....

----------


## laleh74

> اسید و باز از محلولم سخت تره....


واسه همین میگم باید حذف شه ._.




> خیلی از چیزیای حفظی خوشم نمیاد مثل لغت و املا... تو قرابت استعداد ندارم


مجبوری باید بخونی  :Yahoo (2): 
هامون سبطی رو بگیر قرابتو از روش بخون یاد میگیری

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> واسه همین میگم باید حذف شه ._.
> 
> 
> 
> مجبوری باید بخونی 
> هامون سبطی رو بگیر قرابتو از روش بخون یاد میگیری


کلا سخت ترین بخش یمی اسید باز هستش بعد از اسید و باز محلول ها بعدش شیمی 2 فصل 4 - البته از نظر من !  :Yahoo (35): 


قرابتو از رو چی بخونم ؟ من ادبیات موضوعی دارم فقط

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


کلا سخت ترین بخش یمی اسید باز هستش بعد از اسید و باز محلول ها بعدش شیمی 2 فصل 4 - البته از نظر من ! 


قرابتو از رو چی بخونم ؟ من ادبیات موضوعی دارم فقط



داداش اونایی که وست نوشتم تونستن کمکت کنن؟؟؟؟
طبق ادبیاتش پیش برو خخخخیییلیییی کارت راحت میشه ...*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *
> 
> 
> مخالفم ...
> چون طرف گیاهی رو با ژنتیکو حذف میکنه ...
> میدونی چقققققققققد از بار درسیش کم میشههههه؟؟؟؟؟
> تازه اونو تو یه بازه زمانی یککککککککککک ماااااااااااااههههههههههه  هههههه میخونههههههه
> میدونی این زمان وسه این حجم از درس چقققققققققققققققققققققد زییییییییییییاااااااااااا  ااااااددددددددددددددددددد  ددهههههههههههههههههههه*


طرف گیاهی و ژنتیک رو میخونه حداقل 3 سال واسه کنکور خونده....نفر اول کشور میشه و بیشترین درصد رو داره...یعنی 80
طرف(عمارلو . کرامت) معلم زیسته 30 سال تجربه تدریس داره و دکتره بازم تو 5 تا سوال اشتباه میکنه یعنی90 ......کلید بعد از ازمونشون تو کانون هستت

----------


## laleh74

> کلا سخت ترین بخش یمی اسید باز هستش بعد از اسید و باز محلول ها بعدش شیمی 2 فصل 4 - البته از نظر من ! 
> 
> 
> قرابتو از رو چی بخونم ؟ من ادبیات موضوعی دارم فقط


فک کنم هر 3تارو باید حذف کنم :Yahoo (21): 

از رو کتاب "هامون سِبطی----نشر دریافت" همه جور بیت رو توضیح داده فقط باید با حوصله بخونی

----------


## fatima.te

> کلا سخت ترین بخش یمی اسید باز هستش بعد از اسید و باز محلول ها بعدش شیمی 2 فصل 4 - البته از نظر من ! 
> 
> 
> قرابتو از رو چی بخونم ؟ من ادبیات موضوعی دارم فقط


منم از فصل 4سال دوم متنفررررررررم هیچ جوره نمیتونم تحملش کنم!!! حاضرم صدبار اسید وباز و الکتروشیمی بخونم اما این فصلو نه :Yahoo (2): 
من چیییکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> 
> 
> داداش اونایی که وست نوشتم تونستن کمکت کنن؟؟؟؟
> طبق ادبیاتش پیش برو خخخخیییلیییی کارت راحت میشه ...*


شما همیشه راهنمایت کامله عزیز  :Yahoo (4):  فقط بنظر من لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات بزارم برای خرداد خوبه ؟ الان اصلا حوصله ندارم بخونم ؟ ارایه رو تموم کردم میخوام قرابت شروع کنم ولی خیلی ضعیفم . من ریاضی و فیزیک فقط دوس دارم این درساچیع اه -.-

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> فک کنم هر 3تارو باید حذف کنم
> 
> از رو کتاب "هامون سِبطی----نشر دریافت" همه جور بیت رو توضیح داده فقط باید با حوصله بخونی



خیلی زیادهههههه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> منم از فصل 4سال دوم متنفررررررررم هیچ جوره نمیتونم تحملش کنم!!! حاضرم صدبار اسید وباز و الکتروشیمی بخونم اما این فصلو نه
> من چیییکار کنم؟


اره سخته.... تازه فصل 1 شیمی 3 هم سخته برای خیلی ها .. ولی من چون ریاضی و محاسبات دوس دارم دوسش دارم.... ! بنظر من این فصل های که گفتم حذف کن چون ازشون تست سخت هم میاد...

----------


## -Morteza-

بچه ها به نظرم اسید و باز و الکتروشیمی راحته ها!!
برید بخونید امتحان کنید!!

تنها جایی که میتونن سختش کنن مسائل phاسید و بازه همین!
الکتروشیمی هم خودشونو بکشن 1سوال وقت گیر(نه سخت!) میدن
از 7تا تست 5تاشو میشه زد!

----------


## KowsarDDC

@ah.at مثه همیشه :Y (592):

----------


## fatima.te

> اره سخته.... تازه فصل 1 شیمی 3 هم سخته برای خیلی ها .. ولی من چون ریاضی و محاسبات دوس دارم دوسش دارم.... ! بنظر من این فصل های که گفتم حذف کن چون ازشون تست سخت هم میاد...


منظورت حذف محلول و اسید بازه؟
میگم راه نداره من فصل چهار رو حذف کنم؟ یعنی میشه مرتبط با کجاها؟
چون این فصلا ک گفتیو دوست دارم منم محاسبات رو خیلی خوشم میاد!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> منظورت حذف محلول و اسید بازه؟
> میگم راه نداره من فصل چهار رو حذف کنم؟ یعنی میشه مرتبط با کجاها؟
> چون این فصلا ک گفتیو دوست دارم منم محاسبات رو خیلی خوشم میاد!!


بین فصل 4 یه بیسی داره که حتما باید اونو بلد باشی حتما باید ترکیب های مولکولی و نام گزاریشون بلد باشی و وارد تست نشو ! سطی بخون که فقط بدونی چی به چیه.. البته من خیلی شیمیم خوب نیست ولی من اینجوری خوندم

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


شما همیشه راهنمایت کامله عزیز  فقط بنظر من لغت و املا و تاریخ ادبیات بزارم برای خرداد خوبه ؟ الان اصلا حوصله ندارم بخونم ؟ ارایه رو تموم کردم میخوام قرابت شروع کنم ولی خیلی ضعیفم . من ریاضی و فیزیک فقط دوس دارم این درساچیع اه -.-



خخخخ داداش لطف داری ...

ببین امممم دیگگه نههه وسه خرداد ...
بعد از قرابت بزارش ...
مثلا اگه قرابتو 30 جلسه پکوندی میفته تااااا حدود 25 اردیبهشت دیگه شروع کن به خوندن تاریخ ادبیات ...

وسه لغتو املا هم که گفتم مابین دروس بخونشون ... اینجوری خیییلییی راحت تری ...*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> 
> 
> خخخخ داداش لطف داری ...
> 
> ببین امممم دیگگه نههه وسه خرداد ...
> بعد از قرابت بزارش ...
> مثلا اگه قرابتو 30 جلسه پکوندی میفته تااااا حدود 25 اردیبهشت دیگه شروع کن به خوندن تاریخ ادبیات ...
> 
> وسه لغتو املا هم که گفتم مابین دروس بخونشون ... اینجوری خیییلییی راحت تری ...*


باید حس خوندش بیاد که هیچ وقت نمیاد اخه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## fatima.te

> بین فصل 4 یه بیسی داره که حتما باید اونو بلد باشی حتما باید ترکیب های مولکولی و نام گزاریشون بلد باشی و وارد تست نشو ! سطی بخون که فقط بدونی چی به چیه.. البته من خیلی شیمیم خوب نیست ولی من اینجوری خوندم


من با ترکیب مولکولی و نام گذاری و ایناش مشکلی ندارم،اون قسمتای حفظیش و نمیدونم پیوندا و شکل هندسیا اذیتم میکنه،هر بار ک میخونم دو سه روز بعد یادم میره.
ممنون :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatima.te


منم از فصل 4سال دوم متنفررررررررم هیچ جوره نمیتونم تحملش کنم!!! حاضرم صدبار اسید وباز و الکتروشیمی بخونم اما این فصلو نه
من چیییکار کنم؟



فقط مبتکران ...

اگه هم تو نام گذاری و اینا هم خوب نیستین ...

دیگه باید اینو بخونید ... خیلی کتاب عااالی هستش ...

من خودم 20 دور بهش زدم ...

*

----------


## fatima.te

> *
> 
> 
> فقط مبتکران ...
> 
> اگه هم تو نام گذاری و اینا هم خوب نیستین ...
> 
> دیگه باید اینو بخونید ... خیلی کتاب عااالی هستش ...
> 
> ...


واسه شیمی دو  الگو دارم. بعد همه مبتکرانامو واگذار کردم!!
از شیمی 2بخصوص این فصل 4متنفرم :Yahoo (2): 
بنظرت باید چن روزه واسش وقت بذارم از اول بخونمش اونم با سرعت متوسطی ک دارم؟و اینکه با الگو ادامه بدم واسه درکش؟
میخوام حتما درصدم به 60برسه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> من با ترکیب مولکولی و نام گذاری و ایناش مشکلی ندارم،اون قسمتای حفظیش و نمیدونم پیوندا و شکل هندسیا اذیتم میکنه،هر بار ک میخونم دو سه روز بعد یادم میره.
> ممنون


خیلی مخالف ها حذف هستن ولی من میگم بعضی وقت ها لازمه ... ولی اگه واقعا تو فهموم گیر کردی حذف کن.. با خودت رو راست باش

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatima.te


واسه شیمی دو  الگو دارم. بعد همه مبتکرانامو واگذار کردم!!
از شیمی 2بخصوص این فصل 4متنفرم
بنظرت باید چن روزه واسش وقت بذارم از اول بخونمش اونم با سرعت متوسطی ک دارم؟و اینکه با الگو ادامه بدم واسه درکش؟
میخوام حتما درصدم به 60برسه



ببینید نمیشه گفت که چقد باید وقت بزارید براش ...
ولی همون الگو هم کتاب عالی هستش ...
مخصوصا سال دومش ...
خوب بخونیدش از روی الگو به راحتی میفهمیدش ...

بعد این کتابی هم که گفتم همه اون قسمت های حفشی ، پیوند ها ، شکلای هندسی و ... رو داره ...*

----------


## fatima.te

> *
> 
> 
> ببینید نمیشه گفت که چقد باید وقت بزارید براش ...
> ولی همون الگو هم کتاب عالی هستش ...
> مخصوصا سال دومش ...
> خوب بخونیدش از روی الگو به راحتی میفهمیدش ...
> 
> بعد این کتابی هم که گفتم همه اون قسمت های حفشی ، پیوند ها ، شکلای هندسی و ... رو داره ...*


پس میگید اینو بخرم؟ با الگو هم کار کنم؟
اصلا از درسنامه هاش خوشم نمیاد،کلا مطالب حفظی به سختی قابل تحمله!!!
ممنون از راهنمایتون :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatima.te


پس میگید اینو بخرم؟ با الگو هم کار کنم؟
اصلا از درسنامه هاش خوشم نمیاد،کلا مطالب حفظی به سختی قابل تحمله!!!
ممنون از راهنمایتون



خاهش میکنم ...
یادتون نره که الگویی که اینقد مشهوره وسه تستاشه ...
پس حتمن تستاشو هم کار کنین ...
بله او کتابو هم اگه تونستین بگیرید به دردتون میخوره ...*

----------


## oila

سلام . من رشته رياضي هستم تا رتبه 10,000 هدفم هست .  تا الان پیش 2 فیزیک و حد و مشتق ریاضی و شیمی 2 رو خوندم دینی هم یه دور تست زدم ادبیات هم فراغتم خوبه و عربی یه جز چن تا سوال ترجمه چیز دیگه ای بلد نیستم .
برنامم این که از اردیبهشت شروع به دوره درس های تخصصی برای تسلط بالا و قوی کردن عمومی هام کنم . بنظرتون چقدر احتمال داره به رتبه مورد نظر برسم ?

----------


## ali1375-0016

> سلام . من رشته رياضي هستم تا رتبه 10,000 هدفم هست .  تا الان پیش 2 فیزیک و حد و مشتق ریاضی و شیمی 2 رو خوندم دینی هم یه دور تست زدم ادبیات هم فراغتم خوبه و عربی یه جز چن تا سوال ترجمه چیز دیگه ای بلد نیستم .
> برنامم این که از اردیبهشت شروع به دوره درس های تخصصی برای تسلط بالا و قوی کردن عمومی هام کنم . بنظرتون چقدر احتمال داره به رتبه مورد نظر برسم ?


سال چهارمی؟

----------


## zahra engineer

سلام . دوست غزیز خیلی متشکر بابت تاپیک عالیت ما میشه همین کاری که کردی برای رشته ریاضی بزاری :Yahoo (48):

----------


## oila

> سال چهارمی؟


آره سال چهارم هستم خوشحال میشم کمکم کنيد

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *
> 
> 
> مخالفم ...
> چون طرف گیاهی رو با ژنتیکو حذف میکنه ...
> میدونی چقققققققققد از بار درسیش کم میشههههه؟؟؟؟؟
> تازه اونو تو یه بازه زمانی یککککککککککک ماااااااااااااههههههههههه  هههههه میخونههههههه
> میدونی این زمان وسه این حجم از درس چقققققققققققققققققققققد زییییییییییییاااااااااااا  ااااااددددددددددددددددددد  ددهههههههههههههههههههه*





> طرف گیاهی و ژنتیک رو میخونه حداقل 3 سال واسه کنکور خونده....نفر اول کشور میشه و بیشترین درصد رو داره...یعنی 80
> طرف(عمارلو . کرامت) معلم زیسته 30 سال تجربه تدریس داره و دکتره بازم تو 5 تا سوال اشتباه میکنه یعنی90 ......کلید بعد از ازمونشون تو کانون هستت




قبول داری که تو این مملکت و تو زیر گروه تجربی حداقل 12000 نفر هست که از اول تا اخر خوب خونده...یعنی همون کل تعدادی که زیست رو بالای 40 زدن....نه 50
رسیدن به بالای 40 تو زیست از الان با این برنامه 

و این ساعت مطالعه تقریبا غیر ممکنه
کل بحث من این نیست که شما مورد داری و غغیره...اتفاقا دمت گرم
ولی من میگم یک درس دیگه حتی ریاضی تو این زمان بازده اش 100 برابر زیسته
یه 70 فیزیک یا 60 ریاضی که به مراتب دست یافتنی تر از زیست بالای 40 ه در کنار یه زیست 20 هم همین کارایی رو میده
مورد دوم ....اغا اگه زیر 6000 اید الان برای جبران مافات بیشتر از اینا تایم بزارید و سرعتوتو هم باید تو تک تک ساعتاتون بالا باشه
میگن اگه دشمنت بترسی خیلی بهتر میتونی برا مقابله اماده بشی
نکور تجربی هم تو سوالات و هم تو رقابت واقعا مزخرف و عجیب غریب سخته...حواستون باشه دست کم بگیرید یا حتی کمی کمتر از سختی که هست تصورش کنی احتمال موفقیتت خیلی مشکله

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> تو دوراهی موندم زمین رو بزنم تو کنکور یانه.....واسه اینکه وقت اضافه بیارم نمیزنمش..کارم درسته؟یه سوال دیگه واسه قبولی دارو حتما باید زمین رو جواب بدی؟؟



کسی جواب تو رو داده؟مخصوصا قسمت اول چون سوال منم هست :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf



قبول داری که تو این مملکت و تو زیر گروه تجربی حداقل 12000 نفر هست که از اول تا اخر خوب خونده...یعنی همون کل تعدادی که زیست رو بالای 40 زدن....نه 50
رسیدن به بالای 40 تو زیست از الان با این برنامه 

و این ساعت مطالعه تقریبا غیر ممکنه
کل بحث من این نیست که شما مورد داری و غغیره...اتفاقا دمت گرم
ولی من میگم یک درس دیگه حتی ریاضی تو این زمان بازده اش 100 برابر زیسته
یه 70 فیزیک یا 60 ریاضی که به مراتب دست یافتنی تر از زیست بالای 40 ه در کنار یه زیست 20 هم همین کارایی رو میده
مورد دوم ....اغا اگه زیر 6000 اید الان برای جبران مافات بیشتر از اینا تایم بزارید و سرعتوتو هم باید تو تک تک ساعتاتون بالا باشه
میگن اگه دشمنت بترسی خیلی بهتر میتونی برا مقابله اماده بشی
نکور تجربی هم تو سوالات و هم تو رقابت واقعا مزخرف و عجیب غریب سخته...حواستون باشه دست کم بگیرید یا حتی کمی کمتر از سختی که هست تصورش کنی احتمال موفقیتت خیلی مشکله



خب برادر من هیی میگی نمیشه ...
نمیشه نمیشه ...

تا حالا تنها چیزی که ازت شنیدم هی میگی نمیشه ...

خیلی خب تو نمیتونی دلیلی نمیشه هی جار بزنی که نمیشه ...

یه خورده منطقی و بادلیل قانع کننده نظر بده حد اقل ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zahra engineer


سلام . دوست غزیز خیلی متشکر بابت تاپیک عالیت ما میشه همین کاری که کردی برای رشته ریاضی بزاری



شرمنده من زیاد از دروس تخصصی ریاضی چیزی نمیدونم ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrdad17





کسی جواب تو رو داده؟مخصوصا قسمت اول چون سوال منم هست



نه لازم نیست که حتمن باید زمینو وسه قبولیه داروسازی زد ...
فقط رتبه زیر گروه 2 خوب بیاد ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط oila


سلام . من رشته رياضي هستم تا رتبه 10,000 هدفم هست .  تا الان پیش 2 فیزیک و حد و مشتق ریاضی و شیمی 2 رو خوندم دینی هم یه دور تست زدم ادبیات هم فراغتم خوبه و عربی یه جز چن تا سوال ترجمه چیز دیگه ای بلد نیستم .
برنامم این که از اردیبهشت شروع به دوره درس های تخصصی برای تسلط بالا و قوی کردن عمومی هام کنم . بنظرتون چقدر احتمال داره به رتبه مورد نظر برسم ?



ببین شدنش که میشه ...
به رتبه های خیلی بهتر هم میتونی برسی ...
یه نگاه به این برنامه بنداز شاید خوشت اومد ...
البته همشو بر اساس رشته تجربی نوشتم ولی نوشتم هم که به جای مثلا زیست چه درسی از درسای ریاضی قرار میگیره ... و ...

برنامه سه ماهه کنکور سراسری - صفحه 5*

----------


## Swallow

مرسی خیلی خوب بود 
ایشالا ک بتونیم !

----------


## -Morteza-

تخمین رتبه این درصد ها برای منطقه 2
البته با تاثیر سوابق منه!!

وای دارم بال در میارم!! فک کن یعنی میشه؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## .Mohamad.

*با رعایت احترام به استراتر

ادبیات میشه 60 زد 
به نظر من اول قرابت بخونید بعد ارایه بعد لغت بعد تاریخ . تست هم زیاد بزنید مخصوصا برای قرابت و ارایه

عربی میشه 40 راحت زد . 
روش های تستی ترجمه و تعریب رو یاد بگیرید و تست بزنید

دینی بالای 70 اسونه. مفهوم آیات و حفظ حدودی آیه . و تست های تالیفی گاج و الگو


زبان  راستش من سال پیش منفی زدم ! و نظری نمیدم!!!

ریاضی میشه 30 زد . 
حتما تابع رو بخونین و مثلثات رو. چون توی فصل های دیگه حتی حد به این دو درس نیاز دارید . فقط هم تست های سراسری تجربی حل کنید

فیزیک هم پیش 2 و فشار و گاز و القا و مغناطیس حل میکنه همه چیز رو . تست هم بزنید

شیمی هم کلش رو بخونید جز مثلا تست های سخت اسید و باز

زیست هم اول همه بجز گیاهی و ژنتیک رو بخونین . بعد ژنتیک بعد اگه شد گیاهی . تست تالیفی جدید باحال هم حل کنید . 


یک چیزی هم بگم .بشینید درس بخونید و اینقدر انجمن نیاید . والا . 
*

----------


## سیمین

ممنوووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووون عالی  بود فقط این وحشتی که از ریاضی و فیزیک دارم میترسونتم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## namkarbary

_اگه به من بگن یه توصیه به کنکوری ها بکن میگم هیچ فصلی رو حذف نکنید حتی مقاطع مخروطی..._

----------


## asalshah

> کسی جواب تو رو داده؟مخصوصا قسمت اول چون سوال منم هست


 

_ نه من منطق اونایی که تشکر کردن رو نمیفهمم_

----------


## alibahadori

دوستان عزیز فقط یک نکترو دقت کنید 
حذف فصل خوب هست برای کسایی که میدونن اگه وقت بذارن روی یک فصل میتونن تست هارو 100 درصد بزنن
حذف فصل رو معمولا توی خرداد انجام میدن که دیگه وقت کم شده و فعلا نیازی به حذف فصل نیست
چون کنکور هیچ چارچوبی نداره 
یک دفعه میبینید توی کنکور 95 پیش 2 رو جوری سخت میدن که 5 درصد هم ازش نتونید بزنید و به جاش مثلا دینامیک رو *** بدن این نکترو هم در نظر بگیرید
چون بالاخره طراح های کنکور هم میدونن که دانش اموزا روی چه مباحثی وقت بیشتر میذارن و سعی میکنن اذیت کنن 

در مورد ریاضی هم پیشنهاد میکنم انتگرال و هندسه رو کنار نذارید 
باور کنید این 2 مبحث تست های  راحت و خوبی دارن و میشه با یکم تمرکز روی این فصول میزان درصدتونو بالا ببرید

----------


## mehdi.m

امیرحسییییییین تو چرااا اینقد خووبی؟؟؟؟؟
آآآآقا ممنوووووووون

----------


## KowsarDDC

> فایل پیوست 52864
> قبول داری که تو این مملکت و تو زیر گروه تجربی حداقل 12000 نفر هست که از اول تا اخر خوب خونده...یعنی همون کل تعدادی که زیست رو بالای 40 زدن....نه 50
> رسیدن به بالای 40 تو زیست از الان با این برنامه 
> فایل پیوست 52865
> و این ساعت مطالعه تقریبا غیر ممکنه
> کل بحث من این نیست که شما مورد داری و غغیره...اتفاقا دمت گرم
> ولی من میگم یک درس دیگه حتی ریاضی تو این زمان بازده اش 100 برابر زیسته
> یه 70 فیزیک یا 60 ریاضی که به مراتب دست یافتنی تر از زیست بالای 40 ه در کنار یه زیست 20 هم همین کارایی رو میده
> مورد دوم ....اغا اگه زیر 6000 اید الان برای جبران مافات بیشتر از اینا تایم بزارید و سرعتوتو هم باید تو تک تک ساعتاتون بالا باشه
> ...


کسایی بودن  تو همین بازه ی زمانی ،بعضی مباحث رو حذف کردند و رو باقی مونده ها تمرکز کردند و موفق هم شدن اتفافا....ولی اینکه شما فقط از نتونستن و نشدن حرف میزنید بحثش جداست....

----------


## سیمین

فقط یه چیزی.امیرحسین آزمونای جامع سنجش بودجه بندیشون شبیه کنکوره بر اساس اونا حذف کردی تو این تاپیک؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahsa92

ان شالله موفق باشي توي كنكورت 
كه اينجوري بي چشم داشت به دوستات كمك ميكني

----------


## sahar95

اینا برا چ رتبه ایییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zahra.2015

*من با این درصدا و سوابق تحصیلی تخمین رتبه زدم گزینه2
شد2000-2300
دوستم بانمره و همین درصدا تخمین زد شد700-800 خدایا این معدل دیگه چ کوفتی بود*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> کسایی بودن  تو همین بازه ی زمانی ،بعضی مباحث رو حذف کردند و رو باقی مونده ها تمرکز کردند و موفق هم شدن اتفافا....ولی اینکه شما فقط از نتونستن و نشدن حرف میزنید بحثش جداست....





> *
> 
> 
> خب برادر من هیی میگی نمیشه ...
> نمیشه نمیشه ...
> 
> تا حالا تنها چیزی که ازت شنیدم هی میگی نمیشه ...
> 
> خیلی خب تو نمیتونی دلیلی نمیشه هی جار بزنی که نمیشه ...
> ...


چرا گارد منفی می گیرید...یه بار دیگه متن رو تا اخر بخون....گفتم زیست بنا به تجربه درسی نیست که بشه روش حساب کرئ...اینو اینایی که خوندن میدونن
یعنی علاوه بر خونددن خودت به نوع سوالا و حتی شرایط جلسه بستگی داره...چون میشه n نوع سوال طرح کرد با هر متد جدیدی
یعنی شاید از یه پاراگراف 1000 تا سوال مختلف  طرح رد
میگم کسیکه تا الان زیست نخونده بهتره رو ریاضی و فیزیک مانور بده تا زیست.....انرزی و تایمی که برا زیست 40 و یا 50 میزارید انرزی و تایم مباحث مطمعن تر رو میگیره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> دوستان عزیز فقط یک نکترو دقت کنید 
> حذف فصل خوب هست برای کسایی که میدونن اگه وقت بذارن روی یک فصل میتونن تست هارو 100 درصد بزنن
> حذف فصل رو معمولا توی خرداد انجام میدن که دیگه وقت کم شده و فعلا نیازی به حذف فصل نیست
> چون کنکور هیچ چارچوبی نداره 
> یک دفعه میبینید توی کنکور 95 پیش 2 رو جوری سخت میدن که 5 درصد هم ازش نتونید بزنید و به جاش مثلا دینامیک رو *** بدن این نکترو هم در نظر بگیرید
> چون بالاخره طراح های کنکور هم میدونن که دانش اموزا روی چه مباحثی وقت بیشتر میذارن و سعی میکنن اذیت کنن 
> 
> در مورد ریاضی هم پیشنهاد میکنم انتگرال و هندسه رو کنار نذارید 
> باور کنید این 2 مبحث تست های  راحت و خوبی دارن و میشه با یکم تمرکز روی این فصول میزان درصدتونو بالا ببرید


انتگرال که راحته... ولی حاجی تو تست های کنکور 94 هندسه پایه رو دیدی ؟ وحشتناک بودن ! میگین برای امسال دیگ 100 ریاضی نداریم چون هندسه پایه رو خیلی خیلی سخت میدن ! دوستانی که سال سوم هستید توصیه من حذف هندسه پایه اس چون واقعا نمیشه تست هاشو زد....

----------


## وحید ی

> چرا گارد منفی می گیرید...یه بار دیگه متن رو تا اخر بخون....گفتم زیست بنا به تجربه درسی نیست که بشه روش حساب کرئ...اینو اینایی که خوندن میدونن
> یعنی علاوه بر خونددن خودت به نوع سوالا و حتی شرایط جلسه بستگی داره...چون میشه n نوع سوال طرح کرد با هر متد جدیدی
> یعنی شاید از یه پاراگراف 1000 تا سوال مختلف  طرح رد
> میگم کسیکه تا الان زیست نخونده بهتره رو ریاضی و فیزیک مانور بده تا زیست.....انرزی و تایمی که برا زیست 40 و یا 50 میزارید انرزی و تایم مباحث مطمعن تر رو میگیره


سلام اینطور که شما میفرمایید نیست
دقت کنید توی همه دروس بدون استثنا هر سال حداقل 50 درصد سوالا.... مفهوم و مطلبشون تکرار تستای سال های قبلیه حالا با یگ زاویه دید دیگه طرح میشه...توی زیست هم همینطوره یعنی شما زیستا رو با یه منبع جمع بندی بخونید و بعد تستای 10 سال اخیر رو کاملا تحلیلی کار کنید حداقل 50 میزنید
فیزیک 94 میگفتن سسخت بوده اما سوالا رو که برسی میکردن بعد جلسه متوجه شدن حداقل 50 درصد تستای سال های قبله
اگه هدفدار و حرفه ای بخونیم و بدونیم تمرکزمونو روی چی بزاریم باور کنید میشه تو یه زمان محدود هم موفق شد

----------


## _AHMADreza_

*هندسه پایه*
*سخت ترین قسمت سوالات ریاضی مربوط به این قسمت بود. به نظر من سخت ترین کنکوری بود که تا کنون با توجه به کتابهای درسی هندسه*
*1و 2 طرح شده است. و بدتر اینکه سخت ترین سوال هندسه پایه اولین سوال آن بود.*
*از فصل چهارم هندسه 1)شکلهای فضایی( هیچ سوالی مطرح نشده بود و در عوض طراح سوالات علاقه عجیبی به استفاده از دایره در سوالات*
*نشان داده ، بطوریکه 4 سوال از 8 سوال با توجه به دایره طرح شده است. )حتی دو سوال اول که ظاهرا از فصل 1و 2 هندسه 1 طرح شدهاند.(*
*رسم شکل سوالات اول و دوم برای دانشآموزان بسیار سخت و وقتگیر بوده و پاسخگویی به سوالات هندسه پایه در زمان اختصاص داده شده*
*تقریبا غیرممکن است. هر سه سوال هندسه 1 برای حل نیاز به معلوماتی از هندسه 2 داشتند و سوال فصل 1 هندسه 2 طوری بود که فقط با رسم*
*شکل قابل پاسخگویی بود، هرچند که اثبات آن سختتر از حد تمرینهای کتاب درسی است.*
*دو سوال مستقیم از فصل دایره مطرح شده است که نسبت به کنکورهای سالهای قبل سوالات سختتری بودند.*
*سوال تبدیلات کاملا خارج از کتاب درسی بود، )البته این سبک سوال در کنکور سراسری سال 83 نیز مطرح شده بود.( مبحث اثبات با تبدیلها*
*در کتاب هندسه 2 فقط در 4 صفحه بحث شده و تمرینهای کتاب در این فصل بسیار سادهتر از سطح این سوال میباشد.*
*سوال هندسه در فضا نیز مشابه سوال سراسری 88 بود و با همان ایده طرح شده بود.*
*نکته مهمی که در سوالات هندسه پایه به چشم میخورد این است که بر خلاف سالهای گذشته که ایده سوالات از تمرینات کتاب درسی گرفته*
*میشد، اصلا چنین رویکردی در طرح سوالات وجود نداشته است و پیشبینی شخصی من این است که یک دانشآموز قوی میتواند حدودا سه*
*سوال هندسه پایه را درست جواب دهد.*

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

تو دوراهی موندیم زمین رو بزنیم تو کنکور یانه.....واسه اینکه وقت اضافه بیاریم نمیزنمش..کارمون درسته؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط asalshah


 نه من منطق اونایی که تشکر کردن رو نمیفهمم



ببخشید آبجی منم منظور شما رو نفهمیدم ...
ولی من از همه پستا یه دست تشکر میکنم ...
وسم هم فرقی نمیکنه طرف چی گفته ... البته به جز توهین کردن ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سیمین


فقط یه چیزی.امیرحسین آزمونای جامع سنجش بودجه بندیشون شبیه کنکوره بر اساس اونا حذف کردی تو این تاپیک؟ 



نه من فقط بر اساس کنکور حذف کردم ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sahar95


اینا برا چ رتبه ایییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



زیر 2000 تو هر سه منطقه ...
حالا شما منطقه 1 و 3 رو جدا بگیرید از منطقه 2 که تو بدترین شرایط منطقه 2 این رتبه 2000 میشه ... دیگه فرض کنید منطقه 3 مثلا زیر 1000 هم میاد ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf


چرا گارد منفی می گیرید...یه بار دیگه متن رو تا اخر بخون....گفتم زیست بنا به تجربه درسی نیست که بشه روش حساب کرئ...اینو اینایی که خوندن میدونن
یعنی علاوه بر خونددن خودت به نوع سوالا و حتی شرایط جلسه بستگی داره...چون میشه n نوع سوال طرح کرد با هر متد جدیدی
یعنی شاید از یه پاراگراف 1000 تا سوال مختلف  طرح رد
میگم کسیکه تا الان زیست نخونده بهتره رو ریاضی و فیزیک مانور بده تا زیست.....انرزی و تایمی که برا زیست 40 و یا 50 میزارید انرزی و تایم مباحث مطمعن تر رو میگیره



پارسال تا همون 75 روز مونده به کنکور لای زیستو هم باز نکرده بودم ...
فقط کتابو خوندم با تستای گزینه 2 و سنجش بدون حل یه تست اضافی از کتابای مطرح کنکور ...
زیستو 30 زدم*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrdad17


تو دوراهی موندیم زمین رو بزنیم تو کنکور یانه.....واسه اینکه وقت اضافه بیاریم نمیزنمش..کارمون درسته؟



مهرداد ببین اممممم این یه چیز کاملا شخصیه و کسی نمیتونه راجع بهش برا تو که بزنیش یا نه نظر بده ...
کاملا بستگی به خودت داره ...
ولی مثلا من تصمیم خودمو گرفتم و دارم میخونمش که تستاشو بزنم ...*

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> *
> 
> 
> مهرداد ببین اممممم این یه چیز کاملا شخصیه و کسی نمیتونه راجع بهش برا تو که بزنیش یا نه نظر بده ...
> کاملا بستگی به خودت داره ...
> ولی مثلا من تصمیم خودمو گرفتم و دارم میخونمش که تستاشو بزنم ...*


ممون  داش گلم منم بعد 2یا 3هفته تصمیم میگیرم که بخونم یا نه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## asalshah

> ممون  داش گلم منم بعد 2یا 3هفته تصمیم میگیرم که بخونم یا نه


ah.at چقد ناراحت شد :Yahoo (101):

----------


## asalshah

> *
> 
> 
> ببخشید آبجی منم منظور شما رو نفهمیدم ...
> ولی من از همه پستا یه دست تشکر میکنم ...
> وسم هم فرقی نمیکنه طرف چی گفته ... البته به جز توهین کردن ...*


ببخشید اگه ناراحت شدید به عنوان شوخی گفتم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## tear_goddess

خیلی ممنون از تاپیک عالی تون 
من فقط ی مشکل دارم برنامه میریزم اما بهش نمیرسم 
یا یهو وسطش خسته میشم :Yahoo (2):  
بعد اعصابم وسطش خورد میشه ول میکنم کلا برنامه رو

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط asalshah


ah.at چقد ناراحت شد







 نوشته اصلی توسط asalshah


ببخشید اگه ناراحت شدید به عنوان شوخی گفتم



نهههههههه بابا ناراحت نشدم ...
توضیح دادم خدمتتون که چی بود ماجرا ...*

----------


## asalshah

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نهههههههه بابا ناراحت نشدم ...
> توضیح دادم خدمتتون که چی بود ماجرا ...*


خداروشکر  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نهههههههه بابا ناراحت نشدم ...
> توضیح دادم خدمتتون که چی بود ماجرا ...*


امیرحسین خوشحالم که از اون دسته از آدمایی که الکی بهونه نمیگیری.منم منظور خاصی نداشتم.راستش این چند وقته تو واقعا تو انجمن عالی بودی :Y (466): 
من و تو   :Y (725):

----------


## drsetareh1373

> *
> 
> 
> پارسال تا همون 75 روز مونده به کنکور لای زیستو هم باز نکرده بودم ...
> فقط کتابو خوندم با تستای گزینه 2 و سنجش بدون حل یه تست اضافی از کتابای مطرح کنکور ...
> زیستو 30 زدم*


شیمی هم در همین وضعیت بودین؟سوالات گزینه دو و سنجش رو از کجا پیدا کردین برای شیمی؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط drsetareh1373


شیمی هم در همین وضعیت بودین؟سوالات گزینه دو و سنجش رو از کجا پیدا کردین برای شیمی؟



امممم نه ... شیمی 2 رو تو طول سال یه کم خونده بودم ... البته فقط تا فصل 4 که اونم فصل 4 رو سرسری خونده بودم ...
محلول ها رو هم نخوندم ...
مسائل اسید و باز رو هم نخوندم ...
تستای سنجش ، گزینه 2 و سراسری رو دان کردم ...
ولی الان تمااااام کتابای نشر الگو همه این تستای سراسری ، گزینه 2 و سنجش رو دارن ...*

----------


## roshana

فعلا الکتر رو حذف کردم ترس افتاده به جونم 
از شیمی متنفرم  :Yahoo (2):  ولی نمیشه حذفش کرد !

----------


## shimiazizi

سلام خسته نباشید.همونطور که میدونید شیمی یکی از مهمترین درسای کنکوره وکسب درصدهای بالا نیازمند تسلط کامل بر تمام مفاهیم وموضوعات میباشد.در ضمن حذف حتی یک فصل شیمی کار کاملا اشتباهیه چون سوالات سالهای اخیر کاملا تلفیقی شده من خودم مدرس شیمی کنکور هستم اگه مایل باشیدمیتونم راهنماییتون کنم.اینم ادرس جیمیلمshimiazizi69@gmail.com  موفق باشید

----------


## Amin97

> *
> 
> 
> امممم نه ... شیمی 2 رو تو طول سال یه کم خونده بودم ... البته فقط تا فصل 4 که اونم فصل 4 رو سرسری خونده بودم ...
> محلول ها رو هم نخوندم ...
> مسائل اسید و باز رو هم نخوندم ...
> تستای سنجش ، گزینه 2 و سراسری رو دان کردم ...
> ولی الان تمااااام کتابای نشر الگو همه این تستای سراسری ، گزینه 2 و سنجش رو دارن ...*


دادا شکست نفسی نکن بدون پایه شیمیت خیلی قوی بوده وگرنه به همین راحتیا نمیشه 70 زد !!

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط roshana


فعلا الکتر رو حذف کردم ترس افتاده به جونم 
از شیمی متنفرم  ولی نمیشه حذفش کرد !



آسونه کهههههههه الکترووو ...
من از محلول ها بدم میاد ... مخصوصا از مسائلش ...







 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin97


دادا شکست نفسی نکن بدون پایه شیمیت خیلی قوی بوده وگرنه به همین راحتیا نمیشه 70 زد !!


ببین دادا مگه ریاضیه که بگیم پایم قوی بودهههه؟؟؟؟
خب شیمی یه پایه ی مشخصی داره که همون سال دومه ... همونو فول فول شید دیگه کارت خییییییییلییییییییی آسونه ...
تمام دردسرا زیر همین شیمی 2 هست که تمام سوالات بر پایه و اساس شیمی 2 طرح میشن ...
منم شیمی 2 رو خیلی خوب خوندم ...*

----------


## mahsa dr

*سلام منم از شیمی خیلی بدم میومد ولی حالا خوشم میاد چون سال دوم که پایه هست رو خوب خوب خوندم از اینکه میتونم تست حل کنم خیلی خوشحالم.*

----------


## alibahadori

تست های دینامیک عالی ترین تست های فیزیک توی کنکورن 
واقعا نمیدونم دینامیک رو چرا وقت نمیذارید روش
البته بستگی به دانش اموز داره 
منم سینماتیک رو نمیتونستم بزنم ولی خیلی از دوستام میزدن 
ولی خدایی دینامیک رو یکم وقت بذارید میتونید 1-2 تا تستشو راحت بزنید دوستان

----------


## afshar

ﺭﻭﺯﻫﺎﯼ ﺭﻓﺘﻪ , ﺑﻪ ﭼﻮﺏ ﮐﺒﺮﯾﺖ ﻫﺎﯼ ﺳﻮﺧﺘﻪ ﻣﯿﻤﺎﻧﻨﺪ,
ﺟﻤﻊ ﺁﻭﺭﯼ ﺷﺪﻩ ﺩﺭ ﻗﻮﻃﯽ ﺧﻮﯾﺶ,
ﻫﺮ ﮐﺎﺭﯼ ﻣﯿﺨﻮﺍﻫﯽ ﺑﮑﻦ ﺁﻧﻬﺎ ﺩﻭﺑﺎﺭﻩ ﺭﻭﺷﻦ  ﻧﻤﯿﺸﻮﻧﺪ ﻓﻘﻂ
ﺳﯿﺎﻫﯽ ﺁﻧﻬﺎ ﺩﺳﺘﺖ ﺭﺍ ﺁﻟﻮﺩﻩ ﻣﯿﮑﻨﺪ ,
ﺭﻭﺯﻫﺎﯾﺖ ﺭﺍ ﺑﯿﻬﻮﺩﻩ ﻧﺴﻮﺯﺍﻥ ,
ﺭﻭﺯﻫﺎﯾﺖ ﺭﺍ ﺩﻭﺑﺎﺭﻩ ﺑﺎ ﻋﺸﻖ ﺷﺮﻭﻉ ﮐﻦ ..
باید  باور کنی خودت اول و آخــر هستی که مهمی و انشالله در  این 3 ماه پایانی تا  کنکور 95 معجزه ای از جنس تلاش خودت رو رقم بزنی و  بهترین خودت باشی که  این احساس فوق العاده رضایت و *قدرت درونی* بهت *انــرژی +* میده .

----------


## highdreams

خیلی عالی بود

----------


## پریسان1375

کاش تو کله من میرفت که میشه توی این مدت رتبه ای که میخوام بیارم بخدا فقط رتبه زیر ده هزار مثلا نه هزار یا هشت هزار لازم دارم برنامه هم ریختم مث برنامه ی اقای امیر حسین گیاهی و ژنتیکم حذف کردم ولی همش به فکر انیده و نتیجه ام دارم دیونه  میشم 
صبح به مامانمم گفتم که هییچی بلد نیستم بهم گفت تو که قول دادی یه سال بمونی بخونی :Yahoo (101): 
 :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (17): ولی الان ...
میدونم نمیزارن دیگه بمونم پشت کنکور کیدونن که موندنم فایده نداره میدونم که بودن ادمایی که رتبه خوب اوردن حتی از صفر شایدم نیاوردن همش واسه دل خوش کنیه اه دیونه شدم
ببخشید گفتم شاید یکم اروم شم :Yahoo (117):  :Y (543):

----------


## roshana

> کاش تو کله من میرفت که میشه توی این مدت رتبه ای که میخوام بیارم بخدا فقط رتبه زیر ده هزار مثلا نه هزار یا هشت هزار لازم دارم برنامه هم ریختم مث برنامه ی اقای امیر حسین گیاهی و ژنتیکم حذف کردم ولی همش به فکر انیده و نتیجه ام دارم دیونه  میشم 
> صبح به مامانمم گفتم که هییچی بلد نیستم بهم گفت تو که قول دادی یه سال بمونی بخونی
> ولی الان ...
> میدونم نمیزارن دیگه بمونم پشت کنکور کیدونن که موندنم فایده نداره میدونم که بودن ادمایی که رتبه خوب اوردن حتی از صفر شایدم نیاوردن همش واسه دل خوش کنیه اه دیونه شدم
> ببخشید گفتم شاید یکم اروم شم



میاری به خدا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## پریسان1375

> میاری به خدا


دارم نابود شدنم رو میبینم من خر که وتسه رفتن به دبیرستان تیزهوشان خواب خوراک نداشتم وقتی قبول شدم همه معدلا خوب بود یهو چهارم ول شدم معدل چهارمم شد 15 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): از بس هر کی رسید گفت مهم نیس معدل حالا مهم نیس چون معدل چهارم بدردم نمیخوره ولی از خودم عصبانی ان همش دنبال دلیل و منطقم واسه ایینکه میشه رتبه زیر ده هازر یا نه  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## roshana

> دارم نابود شدنم رو میبینم من خر که وتسه رفتن به دبیرستان تیزهوشان خواب خوراک نداشتم وقتی قبول شدم همه معدلا خوب بود یهو چهارم ول شدم معدل چهارمم شد 15از بس هر کی رسید گفت مهم نیس معدل حالا مهم نیس چون معدل چهارم بدردم نمیخوره ولی از خودم عصبانی ان همش دنبال دلیل و منطقم واسه ایینکه میشه رتبه زیر ده هازر یا نه



افتخارات گذشته رو بریز دور که گذشته
الان تویی و کنکور 
به پشتوانه ی قدرتت توی درس که داری خودتم میگی
از الان شروع کن و ببین که راحت این رتبه رو میاری

----------


## arnika

> دارم نابود شدنم رو میبینم من خر که وتسه رفتن به دبیرستان تیزهوشان خواب خوراک نداشتم وقتی قبول شدم همه معدلا خوب بود یهو چهارم ول شدم معدل چهارمم شد 15از بس هر کی رسید گفت مهم نیس معدل حالا مهم نیس چون معدل چهارم بدردم نمیخوره ولی از خودم عصبانی ان همش دنبال دلیل و منطقم واسه ایینکه میشه رتبه زیر ده هازر یا نه


آجي منم الان مث توام... داااغون شده روحيه ام... نمدونم چ كنم؟؟؟ مني ك اونورسال كمترين ساعت مطالع ام 11ساعت بود الان بزور 8ساعت ميخونم... هي ميخونم و نگران از نتيجم... ارزوي منم رتبه زير 8000ه... ك لاقل روانشناسي و پرستاري و علوم ازمايشگاه قبول شم.... چقد خوبه ميبينم حالمو يكي ميفهمه... :Yahoo (17):

----------


## پریسان1375

> افتخارات گذشته رو بریز دور که گذشته
> الان تویی و کنکور 
> به پشتوانه ی قدرتت توی درس که داری خودتم میگی
> از الان شروع کن و ببین که راحت این رتبه رو میاری


اره گذشتع که گذشته ممنون دوستممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممم

----------


## سیمین

من میترسم چیز از شیمی یا زیست حذف کنم   :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  بالاخره همه سوالارو که مال فصول خاصیه نمیشه زد. من علوی هم که می رفتم میگفتن تو این دوتا درس حق ندارین مبحثی رو حذف کنین. شیمی اسید و باز و الکتروشیمی هم خیلی چرته  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  موندم چیکار کنم

----------


## Dr. Ali

> *سلام ...
> 
> **این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم که دوستان بدونن تو این زمان باقی مونده چه درصدایی میتونن بزنن ...
> **و چه مباحثی رو وسه این درصدا بخونن تا یه رتبه عالی تو زمان باقی مونده تا کنکور سراسری بیارن ...
> **خدمت شما دوستای گلم ...**
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...
> 
> 
> ...


عاااااااااااالی مثله همیشه 
مرررسی :Y (716):  :Y (716):  :Y (716):

----------


## aminyoohi

خيلي خوب بود         عالي

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سیمین


من میترسم چیز از شیمی یا زیست حذف کنم   بالاخره همه سوالارو که مال فصول خاصیه نمیشه زد. من علوی هم که می رفتم میگفتن تو این دوتا درس حق ندارین مبحثی رو حذف کنین. شیمی اسید و باز و الکتروشیمی هم خیلی چرته  موندم چیکار کنم



نه بابا مشکلی نیس ...
حذف کنید ...
من خودم پارسال همینا رو حذف کردم که نوشتم ...

شما هم به نظرم وسه شیمی محلول ها و اسید و باز رو حذف کنید ...
یا میتونید اسید و باز رو بخونید ولی به مسائلش که رسیدین اونا رو نخونید ...

وسه زیست هم ژنتیک رو حذف کنید ... اتفاقی نمیفته ...*

----------


## khParya

بودجه بندی خیلی خوبی بود اما فکرش میکنم میبینم ریاضی رو خدایی میشه بالاترم زد روزی نیم ساعت بیشتر ریاضی بخونی واقعا می رسی بالای شصت درصد هم ریاضی رو بزنی

----------


## Ultra

*استارتر محترم

چطور واسه همه یه نسخه میپیچی*

----------


## KowsarDDC

> *استارتر محترم
> 
> چطور واسه همه یه نسخه میپیچی*


به نظرم یه پیشنهاد منطقیه که اکثر بچه ها قبول داشتن

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ultra


استارتر محترم

چطور واسه همه یه نسخه میپیچی



ارزش جواب دادن نداری .
چون میشناسمت .*

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KOWSAR RASTAD


به نظرم یه پیشنهاد منطقیه که اکثر بچه ها قبول داشتن







 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at





ارزش جواب دادن نداری .
چون میشناسمت .


منم جزو همین بچه هام و نظرم اینه
یه انتقاد بود
برای پیشرفت به نقد نیاز داریم
البته نقد سازنده

نظرم اینه که افراد باهم متفاوتن
و به همشون نمیشه یه راه رو نشون داد
و شاید از اون راهی که یه نفر به موفقیت رسیده من نتونم برسم

و اینکه چقدر خوبه که باهم با احترام رفتار کنیم*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ultra






منم جزو همین بچه هام و نظرم اینه
یه انتقاد بود
برای پیشرفت به نقد نیاز داریم
البته نقد سازنده

نظرم اینه که افراد باهم متفاوتن
و به همشون نمیشه یه راه رو نشون داد
و شاید از اون راهی که یه نفر به موفقیت رسیده من نتونم برسم

و اینکه چقدر خوبه که باهم با احترام رفتار کنیم



نه برادر من شما قبل هم با من داشتین ... فقط همین انتقاد نبود ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ultra






منم جزو همین بچه هام و نظرم اینه
یه انتقاد بود
برای پیشرفت به نقد نیاز داریم
البته نقد سازنده

نظرم اینه که افراد باهم متفاوتن
و به همشون نمیشه یه راه رو نشون داد
و شاید از اون راهی که یه نفر به موفقیت رسیده من نتونم برسم

و اینکه چقدر خوبه که باهم با احترام رفتار کنیم




احترام رو هم قبلا تو یه امتیاز منفی به من نشون دادین ...

پس تو تاپیک عمومی دم از احترام نزن لطفا ...*

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at





نه برادر من شما قبل هم با من داشتین ... فقط همین انتقاد نبود ...


موضوع تاپیک ها جداست
و هیچ ربطی به هم ندارن

و فکر نمیکنم توی این انجمن اتفاق افتاده باشه که من جواب کسی رو با بی احترامی بدم
مگر اینکه خودش پیش دستی کرده باشه

من اینجا با احترام کامل نظرمو گفتم*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ultra




موضوع تاپیک ها جداست
و هیچ ربطی به هم ندارن

و فکر نمیکنم توی این انجمن اتفاق افتاده باشه که من جواب کسی رو با بی احترامی بدم
مگر اینکه خودش پیش دستی کرده باشه

من اینجا با احترام کامل نظرمو گفتم



بله بازم مثه قبل حق با شماستو اشتباه از منه ...

آره شما درست میگی ...

معذرت .*

----------


## paria_7

دوستان ایشون نیومدن بگن که همه افراد اینارو بخونن یا چی! اومدن دسته بندی کردن و بودجه بندی رو گذاشتن و‌جاهایی که اکثر بچه ها اشکال دارنو توصیه کردن حذف کنن و فک کنم هدفشون این بوده که مثلا کسی یه فصلو مشکل داره دلسرد نشه و اینکه بله به درصدای بالاتری ام شاید بشه رسید به خود فرد بستگی داره ایشون فقط خواستن کمک کنن ، که مطمئنم به درد خیلیا میخوره! حالا کسی موظف نیس انجام بده، هرکسی باتوجه به شرایط خودش چنتا از فصول رو حذف میکنه شاید یکی اسید و بازو بفهمه و هیچ مشکلی ام توش نداشته باشه! نسخه رو خودمون میپیچیم که چیو بخونیمو چیو حذف کنیم ایشون فقط خواستن با یه دسته بندی بهمون بگن که هنوزم میشه به نتیجه ی خوبی رسید.

----------


## bahman seraj

بدی دروس عمومی اینه که کل کتاب رو باید خوند تا به سوالات جواب داد مثل دین و زندگی یا زبان انگلیسی یا املا و لغت و تاریخ ادبیات یا قرابت معنایی و جالب اینجاست که مثلا طراح عقده ای اومده از یه جایی که کمتر کسی به اون توجه میکنه سوال داده یا اون جلف بازی هایی که واسه لغت و تاریخ ادبیات امسال و پارسال درآورده بود.برید پاسخنامه کلیدی سوالات اخرین درک مطلب انگلیسی تجربی رو سایت کانون نگاه کنید تو دو سه تای اخری هر دبیری یه چیز گفته بود.در کل سازمان سنجش فقط یه چیز به طراح میگه اونم اینکه عین کرگدن سوالات رو چه درست چه غلط چه جلف چه از روی مرض چه از روی غرض چه سلیقه ای چه ....طرح کن ما هم تایید میکنیم.

----------


## alikarimi16

سلام دوستان میخواستم بدونم برای اینکه بخوام 35% شیمی بزنم تو کنکور چند درصد رو باید حذف کنم و برای چند درصد آماده باشم تا بتونم حداقل 35 بزنم؟مثلا 60% بودجه بندی رو بخونم؟!و همینطور برای 25%ریاضی و 25%فیزیک نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alikarimi16


سلام دوستان میخواستم بدونم برای اینکه بخوام 35% شیمی بزنم تو کنکور چند درصد رو باید حذف کنم و برای چند درصد آماده باشم تا بتونم حداقل 35 بزنم؟مثلا 60% بودجه بندی رو بخونم؟!و همینطور برای 25%ریاضی و 25%فیزیک نظرتون چیه؟



ببین داداش وسه 40 زدن شیمی ...

کافیه دوم + سوم ( به جز محلول ها ) + پیش 1 رو بخونی ... به راحتی میتونی 40 و بیشتر هم بسته به تلاش خودت بزنی ...

وسه ریاضی و فیزیک تو پست اول کااااااامل همه رو توضیح دادم ... برو ببین به راحتی متوجه همه چیز میشی ...*

----------


## alikarimi16

نه داداش بیشتر منظورم ضریب خطا بود...
ینی مثلا تو در حد 60% بودجه بندی رو بخونی بعد بری 50 بزنی یا 40 بزنی
میگم معمولا وقتی بچه ها تسلط دارن رو مباحث چقدرشو واقعا میتونن بزنن؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alikarimi16


نه داداش بیشتر منظورم ضریب خطا بود...
ینی مثلا تو در حد 60% بودجه بندی رو بخونی بعد بری 50 بزنی یا 40 بزنی
میگم معمولا وقتی بچه ها تسلط دارن رو مباحث چقدرشو واقعا میتونن بزنن؟



اینش دیگه بستگی به خودت داره ...

ممکنه 60 درصد مطالبو تو 3 ماه بخونیو 60 درصد بزنی ...

ممکنه هم 10 درصد مطالبو تو یه سال بخونی بری صفر بزنی ...

بستگی به کیفیت خوندنت داره ...

اگه واقعا مسلط باشی میتونی هرچی ازش اومد رو بزنی ...

به همین سادگی ...*

----------


## رز وحشی

سلام .
من میخوام علوم ازمایشگاهی دانشگاه ازاد یا نهایتا پرستاری قبول شم .
چون بهمن ماه درسم تموم شده واز اونجا بلافاصله وارد محیط کاری شدم وقت نکردم درس بخونم  :Yahoo (21):  البته ناگفته نماند که تنبلی هم کردم . خود کتابها رو ندارم پی دی افشون رو دارم ور سیستم و یک سریک تاب تست و 4 ساعت دور دنیا و خیلی سبزهای زیست که برای سالهای کنکور خودمه .
حالا من با این موقعیت چطوری برنامه ریزی کنم و چه مباحثی بخونم که بتونم علوم ازمایشگاهی دانشگاه ازاد و بیارم  :Yahoo (117):  منطقه دو هستم و شهری که قبول میشم اصلا وابدا مهم نیست .

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط رز وحشی


سلام .
من میخوام علوم ازمایشگاهی دانشگاه ازاد یا نهایتا پرستاری قبول شم .
چون بهمن ماه درسم تموم شده واز اونجا بلافاصله وارد محیط کاری شدم وقت نکردم درس بخونم  البته ناگفته نماند که تنبلی هم کردم . خود کتابها رو ندارم پی دی افشون رو دارم ور سیستم و یک سریک تاب تست و 4 ساعت دور دنیا و خیلی سبزهای زیست که برای سالهای کنکور خودمه .
حالا من با این موقعیت چطوری برنامه ریزی کنم و چه مباحثی بخونم که بتونم علوم ازمایشگاهی دانشگاه ازاد و بیارم  منطقه دو هستم و شهری که قبول میشم اصلا وابدا مهم نیست .



امممم ببینید شما باید اساسی یه تکونی به خودتون بدید ...
قطعا کتاباتون به درد کنکور الان نمیخورن ...
شما باید از صفر شرو کنید ...
یکی باید باشه که شما رو راهنمایی کنید که از کجا شروع کنید ...

وسه علوم آزمایشگاهی دانشگاه آزاد 40 - 50 هزار هم بیارید زاهدان قبول میشید ...*

----------


## رز وحشی

> *
> 
> 
> امممم ببینید شما باید اساسی یه تکونی به خودتون بدید ...
> قطعا کتاباتون به درد کنکور الان نمیخورن ...
> شما باید از صفر شرو کنید ...
> یکی باید باشه که شما رو راهنمایی کنید که از کجا شروع کنید ...
> 
> وسه علوم آزمایشگاهی دانشگاه آزاد 40 - 50 هزار هم بیارید زاهدان قبول میشید ...*


مرسی از جوابتون .من برا زاهدان بومی حساب نمیشم .
روی البرز و اذربایجان شرقی و ارومیه و زنجان و  ابهر و قزوین میتونم حساب خاصی باز کنم . البته نمیدونم بومی گزینی هنوزم موثر هست یا نه . اگر موثر باشه محل دیپلمم استان اذربایجان شرقی هست و محل پیش دانشگاهیم استان البرز .

من روزی 6 الی 7 ساعت سرکار هستم . نهایت بتونم روزی 10 ساعت درس بخونم . اونم نهاااااایت هست . امیدی دارم  ؟ حس میکنم برای مشاور رفتن خیلی دیره متاسفانه  :Yahoo (21): 
پرستاری چقدر رتبه میخواد ؟ و الانکه روزانه و ازاد پزشکی پیراپزشکی باهمن باز هم انتخاب رشته روی تراز موثره ؟ چون زمان ما مثلا میگفتن اگر ترازت به پزشکی نمیرسه نزن چون تراز انتخاب دومت رو بالا میبره ؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> مرسی از جوابتون .من برا زاهدان بومی حساب نمیشم .
> روی البرز و اذربایجان شرقی و ارومیه و زنجان و  ابهر و قزوین میتونم حساب خاصی باز کنم . البته نمیدونم بومی گزینی هنوزم موثر هست یا نه . اگر موثر باشه محل دیپلمم استان اذربایجان شرقی هست و محل پیش دانشگاهیم استان البرز .
> 
> من روزی 6 الی 7 ساعت سرکار هستم . نهایت بتونم روزی 10 ساعت درس بخونم . اونم نهاااااایت هست . امیدی دارم  ؟ حس میکنم برای مشاور رفتن خیلی دیره متاسفانه 
> پرستاری چقدر رتبه میخواد ؟ و الانکه روزانه و ازاد پزشکی پیراپزشکی باهمن باز هم انتخاب رشته روی تراز موثره ؟ چون زمان ما مثلا میگفتن اگر ترازت به پزشکی نمیرسه نزن چون تراز انتخاب دومت رو بالا میبره ؟


دقیقا نمیدونم ولی شرطش فک کنم 3سال تحصیل تو یکی از 3 منقطه هستش !
شایدم دیپلم ! نممیدونم دقیقا 

*کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط رز وحشی


مرسی از جوابتون .من برا زاهدان بومی حساب نمیشم .
روی البرز و اذربایجان شرقی و ارومیه و زنجان و  ابهر و قزوین میتونم حساب خاصی باز کنم . البته نمیدونم بومی گزینی هنوزم موثر هست یا نه . اگر موثر باشه محل دیپلمم استان اذربایجان شرقی هست و محل پیش دانشگاهیم استان البرز .

من روزی 6 الی 7 ساعت سرکار هستم . نهایت بتونم روزی 10 ساعت درس بخونم . اونم نهاااااایت هست . امیدی دارم  ؟ حس میکنم برای مشاور رفتن خیلی دیره متاسفانه 
پرستاری چقدر رتبه میخواد ؟ و الانکه روزانه و ازاد پزشکی پیراپزشکی باهمن باز هم انتخاب رشته روی تراز موثره ؟ چون زمان ما مثلا میگفتن اگر ترازت به پزشکی نمیرسه نزن چون تراز انتخاب دومت رو بالا میبره ؟



خاهش میکنم ...
وظیفه بود ...
نه دیگه اینچوری نیس ...خب شما یه مشاوری چیزی برید ... ببینید چی بهتون میگه ...*

----------


## konkur100

> *
> 
> 
> خاهش میکنم ...
> وظیفه بود ...
> نه دیگه اینچوری نیس ...خب شما یه کشاوری چیزی برید ... ببینید چی بهتون میگه ...*


سلام داداش
من پرستاری دولتی و یا آزاد میخوام . چه درصدهایی باید بزنم ؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> سلام داداش
> من پرستاری دولتی و یا آزاد میخوام . چه درصدهایی باید بزنم ؟


*کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته
*

----------


## konkur100

> *کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته
> *


داداش من می تونم 10 هزار بیارم از الان شروع کنم ؟ منطقه 2

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> داداش من می تونم 10 هزار بیارم از الان شروع کنم ؟ منطقه 2


چرا که نه حتما میتونی ولی به یه شرط... الکی تو این فکر نرو که نمیتونی و عقبی.... چون یادمه از چند ماه پیشم میخواستی شروع کنی و هنوزم نکردی...
اینحا همش حاشیس وقتی کارنامه کنکورت اومد میبینی 10هزار میشی یا نه الان فقط تلاش کن تمام تمرکزت روی کنکور باشه شاید 5000 بشی چون خیلی سخت نیست...
فقط باید تلاش کنی...

----------


## Artemis..

*يعنی فک میکنین حذف گیاهی مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه؟؟
یعنی ممکن نیس ک گیاهی رو با فصل دیگ ترکیب کنن ؟؟؟*

----------


## Dr.rabbani

خیلی به کارم اومد دمت گرم

----------


## mahdi100

تا چقدر میتوان به تخمین رتبه کانون اعتماد کرد؟

----------


## hanjera

> تا چقدر میتوان به تخمین رتبه کانون اعتماد کرد؟


1.کانون بدون تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی هست
2. تاثیر مثبت شده. 

اما اگه میخوای به صورت تاثیر قطعی _( مثبت و منفی ) ببینی گزینه دو بهتره..مطابق تاثیر سوابق نشون میده رتبتو

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Artemis..


يعنی فک میکنین حذف گیاهی مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه؟؟
یعنی ممکن نیس ک گیاهی رو با فصل دیگ ترکیب کنن ؟؟؟



ببینید هر بخشی رو با خودش ترکیب میکنن ....
مثلا نمیاد سلول میان برگو به دریچه سینی قلب ربط بدن کههههههه
یا نمیان کلروپلاستو به قرنیه چشم ربط بدن کهههه
هر بخشی با خودش ترکیب میشه ....
گیاهی با گیاهی ....
دستگاه های بدن با دستگاه های بدن ....
زیست جانوری با زیست جانوری ( به جز انسان که خودش یه مقوله جداست )
زیست مولکولی با زیست مولکولی
چرخه ها رو با هم ....
و
و
و
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at


سلام ...

این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم که دوستان بدونن تو این زمان باقی مونده چه درصدایی میتونن بزنن ...
و چه مباحثی رو وسه این درصدا بخونن تا یه رتبه عالی تو زمان باقی مونده تا کنکور سراسری بیارن ...
خدمت شما دوستای گلم ...

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...


ادبیات :

درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی : 52% = 13 سوال

لغت : 3 تست

 املا : 2 تست

آرایه : 3 تست

تاریخ ادبیات : 3 تست

زبان فارسی : 5 تست

 قرابت معنایی : 9 تست


خب شما کافیه که 3 تا لغت - 2 تا تاریخ ادبیات - 2 تا آرایه - 3 تا زبان فارسی - و 3 تا هم قرابت بزنین . به همین راحتی میشه به 13 سوال که معادله 52% هستش جواب بدین ...

توجه : تازه همیشه از 2 تا تست املا یکیش مثل آب خوردنه و تک کلمه ای میارن و میگن که املای کدوم گزینه درست یا غلطه . اکثر بچه ها چون سوال اول املا سخته دومی رو به بهانه سخت بودن حتی نگاه هم نمیکنن .

تست نمونه سراسری سال 93 تجربی :



__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

عربی :



درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 52% = 13 تست

ترجمه : 6 تست

تعریب : 2 تست 

درک مطلب : 4 تست 

تشکیل : 2 تست 

تحلیل صرفی : 3 تست 

قواعد : 8 تست


خب کافیه که شما 4تا ترجمه و تعریب - 2 تا درک مطلب و تشکیل ( از 6 تست ) - 2تا تحلیل صرفی - 5 تا قواعد بزنی

از قواعد فقط 5 تست از مباحث آسون سوم میارن پس کار خیلی راحتیه .



__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _



دین و زندگی :


درصد لازم وسه ی یه رتبه عالی: 68% = 17 تست


دوم= 9 تست 

سوم= 9 تست 

پیش= 7 تست

کافیه شما 6 تا از دوم - 6 تا از سوم - و 5 تا از پیش بزنید . میشه 68%

توجه: پیش1 فوق العاده مهمه . اکثر مواقع از 7 تا سوال پیش ، 6 تاش از پیش1 یعنی درس 1 تا 6 میاد .


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

زبان :



درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 48% = 12 تست


گرامر : 4 تست

لغت : 8 تست

کلوز : 5 تست

ریدینگ : 8 تست



کافیه شما 3 تا گرامر - 6 تا لغت - و 3 تا از کلوز و ریدینگ ( از 13 تست ) بزنید .



توجه:یکی از سوالای کلوز مربوط به گرامر میشه و ربطی به متن کلوز و معنی کردن و این جور چیزا نداره . در واقع توی کنکور 5 تست از گرامر میاد .



توجه:کلوز همش لغته اصا . و دیگه این که توی هر ریدینگ یه سوال لغت که معمولا مترادف یه لغتی رو میخان میارن . پس اینجا هم کار خیلی آسون شد .


خب این چه معنی ای میده؟؟؟؟؟؟

ینی اینکه لغت خیییییییییییلیییییییییییی  ی مهمه ...

فقط کافیه که دامنه لغتتون خوب باشه به راحتی به 15 ( اگه لغتتون عالی باشه و 10 تای لغت و 4 تا کلوز و 1 دونه تست لغت درک مطلب ) سوال میتونید جواب بدین ...


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

زمین شناسی :

اگه خاستید بخونید ...

من میگم روزی 5 صفحه از زمین رو بخونید ( اگه میخاید کتابو بخونید ) . خیلی خیلی کار راحتیه .

ولی اگه مثلا مثه من یه کتاب کم حجمی مثه هفت چیز رو دارین شبی 3 صفحه ازش رو بخونید و اصلا هم وقت گیر نیست ...

البته بعد از فروردین


درصد لازک برای یه رتبه عالی:48% = 12 تست


بودجه بندیش هم اینطوریه که میانگین هر فصلش یه تست داره .

کتاب درسی + تست خیلی سبز . به راحتی میتونین به درصدای خوبی هم برسین به امید خدا .

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

ریاضی :


درصد لازم وسه یه رتبه عالی: 36% = 11 تست



بودجه بندی :

مشتق و کاربرد مشتق : 6 تست

هندسه : 4 تست 

حد و پیوستگی و مجانب : 3 تست 

تابع : 3 تست 

آمار : 2 تست 

احتمال : 2 تست

انتگرال : 2 تست 

هندسه مختصاتی و منحنی های درجه دوم : 2 تست 

مثلثات : 2 تست 

لگاریتم : 1 تست 

ماتریس : 1 تست

دنباله و تصاعد : 1 تست 

معادله و نامعادله : 1 تست 

آنالیز : معمولا سوال ازش نمیاد
این هم از بودجه بندی .

..................................................  ..................................................  ........................

خب وسه 30 درصد زدن 

آنالیز و احتمال : 2 تست

آمار : 2 تست

لگاریتم : 1 تست

ماتریس : 1 تست

حد ، پیوستگی و مجانب : 3 تست --- یه راااحتی میشه 2 تست ازش رو زد ...

مشتق و کاربرد مشتق : 5 تست ---- به راحتی 2 تستشو میشه زد یا دیگه تو بدترین حالت نهاااایتا 1 تستشو میشه زد .

هندسه هم به نظرم میشه یه تستشو که از فصل اول میاد میشه زد .

البته یه خورده هم مثلثات لازمه وسه حدو مشتقو اینا ... نیازی نیس مثلثات مسسسسللللللط باشین همون مبانی اولیشو بعلاوه چنتا فرمولو بدونین کافیه ...

خب اینا شدن 10 الی 11 تا تست ...

که دیگه تو بدترین حالت که دانش آموز بخونه 9 تا شو میزنه که میشه 30 درصد .

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

زیست شناسی :

درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 50% = 25 تست

واقعا نمیشه یه بودجه بندی دقیقی از زیست شناسی انجام داد . البته میشه هاااااا نه که نشه ولی اصلا ثابت نیست .
ولی کلی بخایم بگیم :

دوم: 12 تست

سوم: 19 تست

پیش: 19 تست

..................................................  ..................................................  .........

ژنتیک : 7 تا 8 تست = 15% 

گیاهی : 10 تست = 20% 

دستگاه های بدن انسان ( همون بدن انسان ): 12 تست = 24% 

زیست جانوری : 10 تست = 20%

سه فصل آخر پیش : 9 تا 10 تست = 19%

..................................................  ..................................................  ............................................

اینم از بودجه بندی و تقسیم بندی زیست .
اگه خاستین چیزی رو از زیست حذف کنین باکس ژنتیک رو که توی تاپیک برنامه ریزی شما نوشتم و لینکش رو هم بهتون دادم رو حذف کنید .

و اگه باز هم خاستین که بیشتر حذف کنین چون که بیشتر بچه ها خیلی خوب نمیتونن با میحث گیاهی ارتباط برقرار کنن ... همون گیاهی رو حذف کنین


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

فیزیک :


درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 40% = 12 تست


بوجه بندی :

آشنایی با فیزیک اتمی= 3 تست 

نور و هندسی = 3 تست 

گرما و قانون گازها= 3 تست 

حرکت شناسی = 3 تست 

مدار الکتریکی = 3 تست

خازن و الکتریسیته ساکن= 2 تست 

موج های نوسانی= 2 تست 

موج های مکانیکی = 2 تست 

دینامیک = 2 تست 

مغناطیس و القای مغناطیس= 2 تست

موج های صوتی = 1 تست 

امواج الکترو مغناطیس= 1 تست 

آشنایی با ساختار هسته= 1 تست 

فشار و ویژگی های ماده= 1 تست 

کار و انرژی = 1 تست

اندازه گیری و بردار= 1 - 0 تستوژدانن یه نگا به این بودجه بندی بندازین ؛ ینی واقعا نمیشه 12 تست ازش درآورد؟؟؟؟
نه وژدانن نمیشه؟؟؟؟

خب این از بودجه بندی .


..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................

خب وسه 30% زدن ...



پیش 2 : 6 تست

نور و هندسی : 3 تست

الکتریسیته ساکن : 2 تست

گرما و قانون گازها : 3 تست

جریان الکتریکی : 3 تست

اینا خودشون میشن 17 تست ...

ینی چیزی حدود 56%

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

شیمی :

درصد لازم برای یه رتبه عالی: 51% = 18 تست


بودجه بندی :

ساختار اتم : 2 تست 

جدول تناوبی : 2 تست 

پیوند های یونی : 2 تست 

پیوند های کووالانسی : 3 تست 

کربن و مواد آلی : 2 تست
استو کیومتری : 4 تست 

ترمودینامیک : 4 تست 

محلول ها : 4 تست 

سینتیک : 3 تست 

تعادل های شیمیایی : 2 تست
اسید ها و باز ها : 3 تست 

الکتوشیمی : 4 تست


اگه خاستین چیزی از شیمی حذف کنین به نظرم محلول ها اسید و باز و الکترو شیمی رو حذف کنین .

خب ببینید شما با این کارتون میتونید مطالب کمتری رو تو زمان بیشتری بخونید و این یعنی سود کردن ...

ببینم چیکار میکنید ...

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _

ایشالا که همتون موفقو سر بلند باشید ...




داداش دستت درد نکنه....
با این درصدا رتبه در زیرگروه 1 واسه منطقه 1 چند میشه حدودن؟*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dangh



داداش دستت درد نکنه....
با این درصدا رتبه در زیرگروه 1 واسه منطقه 1 چند میشه حدودن؟



با فیزیک 30 بین 1000 تا 2000

با فیزیک 40 باز هم بین 1000 تا 2000*

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ah.at





با فیزیک 30 بین 1000 تا 2000

با فیزیک 40 باز هم بین 1000 تا 2000


من شنیدم اگه همه درسارو %50 به بالا بزنی (بدون تأثیر معدل) میشه حدود 500 اینا یا کمتر...درسته؟*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dangh



من شنیدم اگه همه درسارو %50 به بالا بزنی (بدون تأثیر معدل) میشه حدود 500 اینا یا کمتر...درسته؟


این مورد توی منطقه 3 صدق میکنه ...
ولی وسه منطقه 1 بین  700 - 800 تا 1000 ....*

----------


## Hellion

> *
> 
> این مورد توی منطقه 3 صدق میکنه ...
> ولی وسه منطقه 1 بین  700 - 800 تا 1000 ....*


داداش امسال شهرمون شد منطقه سه به نظرت تا حدود چه رتبه ای تو منطقه پزشکی رو قبول میشه ...

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hellion


داداش امسال شهرمون شد منطقه سه به نظرت تا حدود چه رتبه ای تو منطقه پزشکی رو قبول میشه ...



چه شهری مد نظرته؟؟؟
همون مهابابد؟؟؟؟
دانشکده پزشکی داره مگه؟*

----------


## Hellion

> *
> 
> 
> چه شهری مد نظرته؟؟؟
> همون مهابابد؟؟؟؟
> دانشکده پزشکی داره مگه؟*


کلن میگم آخرین رتبه قبولی پزشکی منطقه سه چه حدودایی هستش  به نظرت ؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hellion


کلن میگم آخرین رتبه قبولی پزشکی منطقه سه چه حدودایی هستش  به نظرت ؟



ببین تا 2000 که تعهدی میگیره ....
ولی عادیش فک کنم تا 1500 بگیره ...*

----------


## fatima.te

> *
> 
> 
> ببین تا 2000 که تعهدی میگیره ....
> ولی عادیش فک کنم تا 1500 بگیره ...*


واقعا تا 1500میگیره؟؟؟؟؟ =)) پس چطوری پارسال یکی از بچه های اینجا فک کنم 800بود سراسری قبول نشد؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fatima.te


واقعا تا 1500میگیره؟؟؟؟؟ =)) پس چطوری پارسال یکی از بچه های اینجا فک کنم 800بود سراسری قبول نشد؟


بلی ....
اوشون حتمن فقط صندلی رتبه 1 و میخاسته ....
دختر عموی خودم با 1250 دندون قبول شد .... دندونی که میگن باید زیر 900 باشی ...*

----------


## dorsa20

> *
> 
> بلی ....
> اوشون حتمن فقط صندلی رتبه 1 و میخاسته ....
> دختر عموی خودم با 1250 دندون قبول شد .... دندونی که میگن باید زیر 900 باشی ...*



نبابا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!منطقه 1 ولی نمیشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shirin998

واقعا عــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــالـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــی بود

----------


## zeynab77

برای پزشکی منطقه سه پسرا تا 2000 هم قبول شدن اونم ملی اما دخترا باید 1000 باشن یا زیر 1000 :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zeynab77


برای پزشکی منطقه سه پسرا تا 2000 هم قبول شدن اونم ملی اما دخترا باید 1000 باشن یا زیر 1000



نه بابا من میگم دختر عموم با 1250 دندون قبول شددددد ....
کنکور 94 هم چنتا دختر از همین شهر با رتبه بین 1000 تا 1800 پزشکی و دارو سازی قبول شدن ...*

----------


## mhnz

> برای پزشکی منطقه سه پسرا تا 2000 هم قبول شدن اونم ملی اما دخترا باید 1000 باشن یا زیر 1000



نبابا دوسته من با 1400 دارو شهید بهشتی آورد امسال

دوتا دیگه هم پزشکی قزوین بالای 1000 بودنننننن!!

البته دوست نبودیما :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mhnz

> *
> 
> 
> نه بابا من میگم دختر عموم با 1250 دندون قبول شددددد ....
> کنکور 94 هم چنتا دختر از همین شهر با رتبه بین 1000 تا 1800 پزشکی و دارو سازی قبول شدن ...*



دندونه کجا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
البته ببهشیدا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhnz





نبابا دوسته من با 1400 دارو شهید بهشتی آورد امسال

دوتا دیگه هم پزشکی قزوین بالای 1000 بودنننننن!!

البته دوست نبودیما


ببخشید میپرم وسط کلامتون...
اون دو نفری که گفتین با هزار و خورده ای پزشکی قزوین قبول شدن!! دقیقا هزار و خورده ایشون چند بوده؟؟؟ هزار و صد یا هزار و نهصد؟؟؟؟
اخه من خودم خیلی دوس دارم قزوین قبولشم*

----------


## سیمین

من دقیقا همینار برا فیزیک خوندم ولی با جریان الکتریکی خیلی مشکل دارم سخته گرماهم که دیگه بدتر!چیکارش کنم؟یه جزوه خوب و کامل برا گرما داری بهم بدی؟  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mhnz

> نبابا دوسته من با 1400 دارو شهید بهشتی آورد امسال
> 
> دوتا دیگه هم پزشکی قزوین بالای 1000 بودنننننن!!
> 
> البته دوست نبودیما


1424 شده تازشم :Yahoo (4): 

از خودم نقل میگیرم :Yahoo (4): 
درصد هاش :Yahoo (21): 
ادبیات 37.4
عربی52
معارف66.7
زبان52.8
زمین18.7
ریاضی30
زیست42
فیزیک27.8
شیمی42.9

----------


## سیمین

سهمیه منطقه 3 بود؟؟ و اینکه رتبه در منطقش 1250 بود یا کشوریش؟

----------


## سیمین

منطقه چندبوده این؟

----------


## mhnz

> *
> 
> ببخشید میپرم وسط کلامتون...
> اون دو نفری که گفتین با هزار و خورده ای پزشکی قزوین قبول شدن!! دقیقا هزار و خورده ایشون چند بوده؟؟؟ هزار و صد یا هزار و نهصد؟؟؟؟
> اخه من خودم خیلی دوس دارم قزوین قبولشم*


چند لحظه صبر کنید پیداشون کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## سیمین

> 1424 شده تازشم
> 
> از خودم نقل میگیرم
> درصد هاش
> ادبیات 37.4
> عربی52
> معارف66.7
> زبان52.8
> زمین18.7
> ...


منطقه 1؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سیمین


منطقه 1؟؟؟؟؟


فک کنم منطقه 2...*

----------


## mhnz

> منطقه 1؟؟؟؟؟


منطقه 3 دیگه

----------


## سیمین

> منطقه 3 دیگه


منطقه1 کارش خیلی سخته پس  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mhnz

> منطقه1 کارش خیلی سخته پس


#بهانه_ممنوع  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhnz




#بهانه_ممنوع 


 منطقه 3؟؟؟
چرا اینقد تبعیض....
بخدا اینجا کتابای درسیش "دارای روکشی از طلا نیس...."*

----------


## Lara27

> نبابا دوسته من با 1400 دارو شهید بهشتی آورد امسال
> 
> دوتا دیگه هم پزشکی قزوین بالای 1000 بودنننننن!!
> 
> البته دوست نبودیما


منطقه 3 ای؟

----------


## mhnz

> *
> 
> ببخشید میپرم وسط کلامتون...
> اون دو نفری که گفتین با هزار و خورده ای پزشکی قزوین قبول شدن!! دقیقا هزار و خورده ایشون چند بوده؟؟؟ هزار و صد یا هزار و نهصد؟؟؟؟
> اخه من خودم خیلی دوس دارم قزوین قبولشم*


متاسفانه پیدا نکردم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mhnz

> منطقه 3 ای؟


با اجازتون بنابه دلایلی خداروشکر بله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

> 1424 شده تازشم
> 
> از خودم نقل میگیرم
> درصد هاش
> ادبیات 37.4
> عربی52
> معارف66.7
> زبان52.8
> زمین18.7
> ...


 :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Lara27

> با اجازتون بنابه دلایلی خداروشکر بله


 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11): ایشالا دندون میاری

----------


## mhnz

> *
>  منطقه 3؟؟؟
> چرا اینقد تبعیض....
> بخدا اینجا کتابای درسیش "دارای روکشی از طلا نیس...."*


اوه :Yahoo (21): 
خودتو بگیرررر: )))))))))))))  :Yahoo (4): 

عخییییییی آخه شما نمیدونی که ما کتابامون اصن جلد نداره  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (19): 

 :Yahoo (10): خوشحالم که 2 نیستم  :Yahoo (4):  بنابه دلایلی در 4سال پیش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhnz




متاسفانه پیدا نکردم


ایرادی نداره... ممنون
پردیس  و تعهد نبودن احتمالا؟؟؟؟*

----------


## mhnz

> *
> 
> ایرادی نداره... ممنون
> پردیس  و تعهد نبودن احتمالا؟؟؟؟*



نه نه نه سراسری روزانه

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhnz




اوه
خودتو بگیرررر: ))))))))))))) 

عخییییییی آخه شما نمیدونی که ما کتابامون اصن جلد نداره  

خوشحالم که 2 نیستم  بنابه دلایلی در 4سال پیش


منطقع سه ای؟؟؟
آره میدونم....رو دیوار ،لباس،کمد....جز.ه مینویسین....
دوستان درصدای لازم واسه رتبه 500 به پایین منطقه 1 حدودن چند هست؟
عمومی و زیست و شیمی بطور میانگین 60....؟ریاضی و فیزیک 50؟
*

----------


## سیمین

> *
>  منطقه 3؟؟؟
> چرا اینقد تبعیض....
> بخدا اینجا کتابای درسیش "دارای روکشی از طلا نیس...."*


همووووووون. والا اونجایی که من درس خوندم درسطح منطقه 3 هم نبود.نمیدونم چرا انقدر تبعیض میذارن  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mhnz

> *ایرادی نداره... ممنونپردیس  و تعهد نبودن احتمالا؟؟؟؟*


فک کنم یکیشون 1079 بوده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mhnz

> همووووووون. والا اونجایی که من درس خوندم درسطح منطقه 3 هم نبود.نمیدونم چرا انقدر تبعیض میذارن


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhnz





دندونه کجا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
البته ببهشیدا


ایلام ...
البته الان کرجه .... شوهرش اونجا بود اینم انتقالی گرفت اونجا ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dangh



 منطقه 3؟؟؟
چرا اینقد تبعیض....
بخدا اینجا کتابای درسیش "دارای روکشی از طلا نیس...."



درعوض منطقه 3 تعدادشون خیلی بیشتره ....
180 هزار نفر کنکوری داشت منطقه 3 تو کنکور 94 ...
در حالی که منطقه 1 و 2 هر کدوم حدود 120 هزارتا بودن ...

بعد درضمن امکانات مثلا شیرازو با دره شهر مقایسه میکنی ...
بابات در میاد تا بخای یه کتاب پیدا کنی ....
یه ماه طول میکشه تا بخای کتابای مورد نظرتو به دست بیاری ...
ولی شیراز همه کاراش سر جمع یه ساعت نمیشه بر میگردی خونه ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سیمین


من دقیقا همینار برا فیزیک خوندم ولی با جریان الکتریکی خیلی مشکل دارم سخته گرماهم که دیگه بدتر!چیکارش کنم؟یه جزوه خوب و کامل برا گرما داری بهم بدی؟ 



آره قبول دارم ....
جریان الکتریکی یه خورده اذیت میکنه ...
اما گرما نه دیگههههه ...
وسه گرماااا والا جزوه خوبی وسش نیست تو نت ....*

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

ah.at جان من متنو خوندم به نظر یه ویرایش میخواد:

واسه ریاضی ,حد و مشتق و کاربردش رو با توابع (مخصوصا قدر مطلق و تابع جز صحیح ) ترکیب میکنن که باید خوندشون. پیشنهاد من اینه: به ترتیب اولویت:

1.احنمال و انالیز ترکیبی 2 تست
2.امار و مدلسازی 2 تست
3.ماتریس 1 تست
4.دنباله و تصاعد (ولی نه واسه سوال اول کنکور که سخته اینو بخونین واسه اون تستی که بیکران یا کردان دار بودنشو بحث میکنه ) 2 تست

5.تابع (جز صحیح-قدر مطلق و...) حدودا 1 یا 2 تست

6.معدله درجه دو که حتما 1 تست اسان داره (1 تست)

تا اینجا که مثل اب خوردنه و پایه چندانی نیاز نیست: حدود 10-13 تست


7.مثلثات و حد و مشتق و کاربرد ها هندسه مجانب....  (سخت)

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> ah.at جان من متنو خوندم به نظر یه ویرایش میخواد:
> 
> واسه ریاضی ,حد و مشتق و کاربردش رو با توابع (مخصوصا قدر مطلق و تابع جز صحیح ) ترکیب میکنن که باید خوندشون. پیشنهاد من اینه: به ترتیب اولویت:
> 
> 1.احنمال و انالیز ترکیبی 2 تست
> 2.امار و مدلسازی 2 تست
> 3.ماتریس 1 تست
> 4.دنباله و تصاعد (ولی نه واسه سوال اول کنکور که سخته اینو بخونین واسه اون تستی که بیکران یا کردان دار بودنشو بحث میکنه ) 2 تست
> 
> ...


با این برنامه میشه تا 50-60 رسوند به راحتی

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mhnz


فک کنم یکیشون 1079 بوده


ای ی ی بابا... پس تقریبا همون زیر هزار رو میخواد!!

تنکس سوووووو ماچ...*

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.Goodarzi


ah.at جان من متنو خوندم به نظر یه ویرایش میخواد:

واسه ریاضی ,حد و مشتق و کاربردش رو با توابع (مخصوصا قدر مطلق و تابع جز صحیح ) ترکیب میکنن که باید خوندشون. پیشنهاد من اینه: به ترتیب اولویت:

1.احنمال و انالیز ترکیبی 2 تست
2.امار و مدلسازی 2 تست
3.ماتریس 1 تست
4.دنباله و تصاعد (ولی نه واسه سوال اول کنکور که سخته اینو بخونین واسه اون تستی که بیکران یا کردان دار بودنشو بحث میکنه ) 2 تست

5.تابع (جز صحیح-قدر مطلق و...) حدودا 1 یا 2 تست

6.معدله درجه دو که حتما 1 تست اسان داره (1 تست)

تا اینجا که مثل اب خوردنه و پایه چندانی نیاز نیست: حدود 10-13 تست


7.مثلثات و حد و مشتق و کاربرد ها هندسه مجانب....  (سخت)



لگاریتمو یادت رفت بنویسی ...
هر سال یه تست داره ...
یه چیز دیگه اینه میشن 9 تا 10 تست ... 13 تست فک نکنم بشن ....*

----------


## Amin97

> ah.at جان من متنو خوندم به نظر یه ویرایش میخواد:
> 
> واسه ریاضی ,حد و مشتق و کاربردش رو با توابع (مخصوصا قدر مطلق و تابع جز صحیح ) ترکیب میکنن که باید خوندشون. پیشنهاد من اینه: به ترتیب اولویت:
> 
> 1.احنمال و انالیز ترکیبی 2 تست
> 2.امار و مدلسازی 2 تست
> 3.ماتریس 1 تست
> 4.دنباله و تصاعد (ولی نه واسه سوال اول کنکور که سخته اینو بخونین واسه اون تستی که بیکران یا کردان دار بودنشو بحث میکنه ) 2 تست
> 
> ...


احتمال که خیلی سخته باوا  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> *
> 
> 
> لگاریتمو یادت رفت بنویسی ...
> هر سال یه تست داره ...
> یه چیز دیگه اینه میشن 9 تا 10 تست ... 13 تست فک نکنم بشن ....*


توابع = توابع نمایی -لگاریتمی=انواع توابع و.... همش

چرا ,انواع توابع رو باز کنی میشه,شاید به جای 2 تست 3 تا بدن مثلا,میشه هم چین چیزی

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> احتمال که خیلی سخته باوا


اصلا سخت نیس فقط کافیه قلقشو داشته باشی

----------


## Dan_Gh

*up*

----------


## Mr Sky

*up
.
. دقت کنید که تاریخ پست اول ماله 25 فروردینه ولی الان 18 دی
.
.
.
انگیزه + شور و اشتیاق + تلاش+ باهوش و وسواسی نبودن در برنامه ریزی....=موفقیت*

----------


## Eve

بسیار عالی بود .. ممنون.. :Yahoo (100):

----------


## دنیا99

ازالان این مباحث رو شروع کنیم و به تسلط برسیم و بعد اگر وقت شد بقیه ی مطالب رو بخونیم کار اشتباهیه؟؟و اینکه این مباحثو تو کنکور بتونیم جواب بدبم رتبمون حداکثر چند میشه تو منطقه3؟؟

----------


## alone boy



----------


## Navid70

> ازالان این مباحث رو شروع کنیم و به تسلط برسیم و بعد اگر وقت شد بقیه ی مطالب رو بخونیم کار اشتباهیه؟؟و اینکه این مباحثو تو کنکور بتونیم جواب بدبم رتبمون حداکثر چند میشه تو منطقه3؟؟


با این درصدا؟بترکونه 5-6 هزار

----------


## دنیا99

الان با تخمین رتبه گزینه2حساب کردم یه چیز حدودای1400تا1600دراومد ینی اشتباهه؟؟

----------


## دنیا99

با کانون که حدودای400_500دراومده ینی5000هزار تو منطقه یا کشور؟؟

----------


## ThinkeR

> با کانون که حدودای400_500دراومده ینی5000هزار تو منطقه یا کشور؟؟


پاسخگویی داوطلب ها تو سالهای مختلف متفاوته.مثلا94و95خیلی باهم فرق داشت.
شما تلاش کن همه چیز ممکنه.به درصد فکرنکنید.درواقع به هیچی جز مطالعه فکرنکنید کلا از حاشیه بیرون بیاید.برید بادرساتون خوش باشید^_^یاحق.

----------


## ThinkeR

> با کانون که حدودای400_500دراومده ینی5000هزار تو منطقه یا کشور؟؟


فکرکنم منطقه چون واسه رتبه کشوریشون باید بزنید مشاهده کارنامه ها.که اونجاگفته از کدوم شهر چه رشته و دانشگاهی قبول شدن.

----------


## mina_77

ای کاش  فرودین 95 اینو می دیدم به جای زانوی غم بغل کردن

----------


## مسیح

> *سلام ...
> 
> **این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم که دوستان بدونن تو این زمان باقی مونده چه درصدایی میتونن بزنن ...
> **و چه مباحثی رو وسه این درصدا بخونن تا یه رتبه عالی تو زمان باقی مونده تا کنکور سراسری بیارن ...
> **خدمت شما دوستای گلم ...**
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...
> 
> 
> ...


هرچند که دیر دیدم این پست رو اما  تشکر میکنم از نویسنده ی پست بخاطر گردآوری این اما چون کنکوری های جدید  از  مطلب استفاده میکنن چندتا نکته میگم
اول اینکه درصدهایی که گفتن  رو خیلیا با تلاش در  طول سال به سختی بدست میارن 
مورد بعد اینکه مثلا برای زدن  گرامر و لغت زبان که ایشون فرمودن شخص باید کلی وقت بذاره تا به این مبحث  مسلط  شه و تعداد تستی  رو که مشخص کردن بتونه کامل و درست جواب بده تقریبا همه ی مبحث هایی که گفتن اینجوریه مثلا کسی که تاحالا احتمال و آنالیز نخونده کلی وقت میگیره  اینارو یاد بگیره فقط... تقریبا برای همه ی مباحث  موضوع صدق میکنه...
البته منظور من این نیست که کسی که تاحالا نخونده کلا بیخیال شه...نه...برای اونا راهکارهایی شبیه به همین مطالب هست اما بدلیل اینکه مطالعشون ریسکی میشه نباید انتظار درصدهای خوب داشت...
درکل همه ی افرادی که کنکور میدن بخاطر بی دقتی و سوتی دادن مقداری درصد ازدست میدن  و وقتی این موضوع با ریسکی خوندن جمع میشه نباید انتظار درصد خوب داشت

----------


## Nahal

Up
 :Y (405):

----------


## shima1996

_Up

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## _Fateme_

به نظرمن هدف گذاری خیلی مهمه ولی اشتباهه که واسه درصد درس بخونی چون اصولا کمتر از اون چیزی که میخوای میشه 

وممنون از استارتر برای بودجه بندی :Yahoo (5):

----------

